# EADD YouTube Video Thread (ver. I've seen that before)



## parttime crackhead

ive seen that before, fucking hilarious!!!


----------



## eDDe9

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw


Fucking genius!

LED Sheep Herding...! I bet Shambles was rolling around on these hills thinking it was the DOM


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

That is just baaaaamazing.


----------



## JonL

This mightv been posted before but im not trawling through 40 pages of posts to find out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id-KEYly8nc&feature=PlayList&p=9C5707F068843BAA&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## The Kid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZsML4uWoiw

Japanese Kid genius beatbox.


----------



## Mugz

http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/episode-extras/video/item_200088.shtml

Funny unseen clip from todays apprentice with one of the guys doing a sir alan impression


----------



## muttonchops

*Have you ever been this fucked....*

I saw this video and i thought it was both hilarious and disturbing in equal measures.... The guy is quite clearly mashup (the micro-penis is a dead give away)...

http://vimeo.com/4273363 - NSFW (on account of the nakedness)

so, have you ever been this fucked?.....


----------



## The Kid

Fucking hippies........

I'd have shot him with a Glock instead.


----------



## McPanda

that is fucking brutal !

tazering him in the HEART and HEAD at points 

"Police brutality's back boy ! Police brutality's back !! "


----------



## Tranced

If this is the one about the bloke getting tazered, I didn't find it hilarious at all, just really fucked up.

Little cock or not, it just made me want to kick the policeman in the face.


----------



## muttonchops

^^^ agreed, but i found it funnny that he was so mashup


----------



## sundayraver

Im horny now


----------



## eDDe9

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhgUeY1BExk

Ahaha watch all of his videos :D


----------



## The Kid

http://www.flixya.com/video/1359799/FOOTBALL_TRICKS_AWESOME_GUY

Amusing footy tricks.


----------



## Jackal

*Tommy Tiernan* - On moving as a child.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYqfi1Tj8BE&feature=related

I laughed hard!


----------



## Red Arrow

*Police taser some hippy at a music festival*

(in america obviously)

http://vimeo.com/4273363

he probs got  tasered cos of the size of his wang lol


its not really safe for work


----------



## Red Arrow

what power trippin mod moved this to the video thread?

it could have led into a discussion.. ah well



jude101 said:


> *Tommy Tiernan* - On moving as a child.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYqfi1Tj8BE&feature=related
> 
> I laughed hard!




i think is an irritating fucker, dont know how he is so popular at all!


----------



## Bella Figura

you can read some old discussion about it :D

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=7068195#post7068195


----------



## spindizzy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnHjcI5_TqM

This was on my birthday. I find the comments funny as fuck haha. Yes because you can move someone whos in a k hole.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Spains 2008 Eurovision entry..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZtYawdZuhs

They may have won Euro 2008, but this one was a little further off the mark.

Glad to say it was one of the better 20p's I spent in my life when I voted for it though 

I have posted the short version to be merciful for those who will hate it, even Tho I think it is quality. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIj3tw87szI  FULL VERSION  top notch !!!


----------



## Evad

that's class where's the full version? propper lo-fi reggaeton stylee


----------



## The Liberal Media

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwXZbMVyXP8

BBC'S feed from last year.

LOL @ what Wogan says at the start


----------



## Evad

haha it's so similar to this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gSuviM9uks


----------



## The Liberal Media

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4VcSQE7DXg 

France 2007 was another classic, with the Gaultier costumes.

I voted for this one as well 

Cant wait for this years Eurovision this Saturday.,

Gonna get all drugged up and rack my brains as to whom I will waste my 20 p vote on 

Is it me or does he say " So Beautiful , with your Suction"  LOL

Didnt know Fabian Barthez became a singer after footy though.


----------



## Evad

UK 2006 was particularly bad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkGgcCr0pO8


----------



## The Liberal Media

We dont have a hope in hell of winning it again, unless we stop invading countries along with America.


----------



## The Liberal Media

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg-75lIrP7I

This years bookies fave from Norway.

WTF, Gotta luv Eurovision, its flat out pimpin innit. :D


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Just found this video, it's class!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlZpSd2lRJQ



*NSFW*:


----------



## Evad

haha that has to be the 10th time thats popped up in this thread


----------



## CbRoXiDe




----------



## noddy holder

*Must See!!! Snatch Wars!*

Jesus christ ive been pissing myself for the last hour over this, its scenes from Star Wars with the voice of Brick Top from Snatch overlayed for Darth Vaders. The timing of it's sheer quality.
I wish i had some drugs to watch this with 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDKiQfBs9lo


----------



## masaz

I came in here hoping for something else entirely but will watch nonetheless


----------



## Treacle

Brilliant.


----------



## parttime crackhead

that brick vader thing is fucking hilarious


----------



## masaz

This advert just made me giggle a fair bit. Don't think we get it over here but I ain't watched telly properly in a couple months.


----------



## deeCee

Ned rap about drugs and shit.. fucking pisser.. slightly annoying towards the end though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsZM2qU1FUE&feature=related


----------



## deeCee

and while I'm at it, Glaswegian Rhapsody!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_RYUYlhQFw&feature=response_watch

try the version with the lyrics..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_RYUYlhQFw&feature=response_watch


----------



## parttime crackhead

deeCee said:


> Ned rap about drugs and shit.. fucking pisser.. slightly annoying towards the end though
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsZM2qU1FUE&feature=related



haha! i met that guy in the arches one night. he's not really a ned, he's a stand up comedian.


watch the interview with him, its a winder - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5UlTuceEP4


----------



## muttonchops

*the internet at its best*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J---aiyznGQ


----------



## Bella Figura

lol :D

this just cracked me up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_udqEp_YR4 :D


----------



## eDDe9

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOyQBSMeIhM
Cheese Rolling 2009 :D


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Buzzcocks Geordie Charver Comedy!!!

Fucking brilliant..........

Heres one of his songs, Smash Ya Pasty!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fefp9Jc9LqQ&feature=PlayList&p=49D909A3F7623CA1&index=77

and heres one of his video diarys with is funny as fuck too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcziB8Z0RbI&feature=channel_page

Woooooo, thats proper edge as fuck that lyk!!


----------



## eclipsedesign

What things other than cheese rolling and soap box racing and jumping off piers in crazy outfits are there?
I wish I'd gone to that cheese rolling thing >_<


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Baron_Greenbck said:


> Buzzcocks Geordie Charver Comedy!!!
> 
> Fucking brilliant..........
> 
> Heres one of his songs, Smash Ya Pasty!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fefp9Jc9LqQ&feature=PlayList&p=49D909A3F7623CA1&index=77
> 
> and heres one of his video diarys with is funny as fuck too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcziB8Z0RbI&feature=channel_page
> 
> Woooooo, thats proper edge as fuck that lyk!!






heaa how man, it's propa like being back up yem that lyk!


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Walmart intercom pranks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GKaVzNDbuI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4SsIa_TUiU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9gk...C6DA90FF3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8


----------



## Tangerine Dream

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey9N5Ir12OQ&feature=related lol

and unrelated but, wooooooo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkT8Kw8ji5U&feature=related

omg lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7mbY0XJTcg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mZQplAZWEM&feature=related cool.

etc.


----------



## Bella Figura

KFC commerical


----------



## eclipsedesign

Cant be assed to search through the thread to see if it's been posted already but,

-snip-

About a chemistry teacher that turns into a meth dealer... Tis pretty good :


Edit: Because I can't link streaming sites, the name is Breaking Bad, do a quick google or whatever


----------



## parttime crackhead

i'd watched the first few episodes of that a while ago & was just considering getting back in to watching it. strange coincidence.

cheers for the link


----------



## Mugz

Teal'c from Stargate SG-1 and a compilation of all the times he said the word *Indeed* over the course of the 10 seasons and 2 films :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtPgr94VYA4


----------



## eclipsedesign

Mugabe ahahaaa


----------



## tambourine-man

LOL.... Eminem getting a face full of Sacha Baron Cohen.

Video in the link below.











http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Sh...ed_As_Bruno,_Lands_On_Him_At_MTV_Movie_Awards


----------



## Bella Figura

Bwahaha :D

Eminem is a prick. 

Zac Efron is my hero.


----------



## sunsetter

*john sparks-you gotta laugh*

half way in   ,classic ,should make it the offical bl dance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iT5dUHxP8A


----------



## parttime crackhead

eminem's bodyguards should have been kerb stomping baron cohen within about 3 seconds. the boy needs to get some new security


----------



## Evad

according to some sources it was set up, check the thread about it


----------



## felix

course it was! 

(new thread...)


----------



## Ceres

Youtube - Emotional Hippies - Crying Over Dead Trees

Probably feeling guilty about all that wood pulp those blotters they've been munching on were made of.


----------



## Mugz

Killa Mc - But i was wrong

terrible rapping by an ex workmate 

In the air tonight by him is much better but still not great


----------



## Tangerine Dream

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTlFPB83FR4&feature=related (funny interview and rap song by tom green)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxi6QDwQyLU   <--- the apprentice mash up (edit)


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Bahahahaha mugabe, killa mc


----------



## Jackal

http://tvshack.net/tv/Pinky_and_the_Brain/season_1/episode_1/

Pinky and the Brain


----------



## Mugz

pinky and the brain was one of my fav tv shows. I always got called the brain though as my friends thought i had plans to take over the world  lol


----------



## tekkeN

^ One more post!

anyone want to be left feeling very confused, here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3JCESdFNyw

very weird series of small animations and a catchy tune :D


----------



## Tranced

*Video posted on here about a woman that had a stroke?*

She was giving a conference on her experience when having a stroke, anyone know who posted it or what it was because I'd quite like to watch it.

thanks. x


----------



## s0laris

This what you're on about? It's pretty interesting.
http://blog.ted.com/2008/03/jill_bolte_tayl.php


----------



## Mugz

CatDog Theme Tune


----------



## Evad

Goat yelling like a man

haha :D


----------



## Don Luigi

If I don't concentrate, it sounds like some American shouting 'Maaa!' or 'MOM!'.


----------



## Ceres

Nae Mince in Moray

captain codshit might the only guy who gets this :D


----------



## Don Luigi

The only thing in that video I understood was 'Cow' and 'Tesco'. I'm fucked, come September


----------



## Bella Figura

Evad said:


> Goat yelling like a man
> 
> haha :D



lol :D


----------



## parttime crackhead

Ceres said:


> Nae Mince in Moray
> 
> captain codshit might the only guy who gets this :D



that's fucking hilarious!!! i had to read the lyrics at some bits tho. mad t'uchters


----------



## Ceres

^hahahah yea I had to read the lyrics mostly, im just south of aberdeen and the teuchter speak is bad here, gets worse the further north you go I think!

I've had the fucking chorus stuck in my head all day though.


----------



## HouseFever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UaE_LWDDWk 

don't think a video gives it justice.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Yeah thats pretty crazy.
Check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDBrdl2sZWs
Jumping out of an aeroplane with no parachute...


----------



## deeCee

Scotland homecoming ad spoof

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTHFXs77hWg&feature=related


----------



## deeCee

soo in my drunken state, I've been looking up clips relevant to scotland and I want to rip this chick singing Caledonia a new one.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v28is4jFWeo


----------



## parttime crackhead

i think the songs called caledonia, not the bird 

that travis pastrana backflipping a bigwheel video is nuts. the no-parachute jump is fucking wild


----------



## Ceres

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VrogNec03Y

bet this is old, but this is how I imagine TITP in russia.  The cunts definately seem to have some decent drugs in them anyway.


----------



## nolys

pretty funny salvia vid - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVllL4tNZsI


----------



## tg.mu

There's some really good information from this guy:

http://www.youtube.com/theantiterrorist

^ There are videos on dealing with the police, and going to court.

There's a lot of useful information on this forum too:

http://www.davidicke.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=60


----------



## Shambles

^ That "information" is innacurate and untrue so I've removed it from the legal rights thread. The legal thread is for genuine UK legal rights advice and information - conspiracy theories and misinformation is not suitable material. Moved it to the Video Thread instead though


----------



## tg.mu

^ This information is genuine. If you're not sure, look into it.


----------



## Shambles

I have.


----------



## Bowser22

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RsQg1dnwiY

Hitler finds out ronaldo is off to real....gas.


----------



## Shambles

Hitler and the MDMA Pizza ftw!


----------



## Don Luigi

That video has still not lost its charm!!!! :D


----------



## Red Arrow

*This video deserves a thread of its own (vol 2.)*

This should make you smile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ujsKsAukkU




Mods, move if yas want nobody to see it


----------



## Red Arrow

ack mods, might as well move to the video thread.. 28 views + nobody replying lol, i thought it was worth its own thread though!


----------



## Bella Figura

*makes wooshy sounds*

moved


----------



## parttime crackhead

Red Arrow said:


> This should make you smile
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ujsKsAukkU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, move if yas want nobody to see it



i'd prolly knock that cunt out. i'm not a happy person on public transport


----------



## Cornishman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgwxzczGzG0


----------



## Shambles

The Happy Moose


----------



## Bella Figura

Shopping for CCTV (1 of 2)

Shopping for CCTV (2 of 2)

:D


----------



## HouseFever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf3p1mXHfqY


lol


----------



## parttime crackhead

whoremoaning said:


> Shopping for CCTV (1 of 2)
> 
> Shopping for CCTV (2 of 2)
> 
> :D



the video of that guy on the tube made me want to brick his face, but that one was quality. i like how he tried in vain to reason with the police lol


----------



## Shambles

Meat


----------



## JonL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVYIBIlTIQs


----------



## parttime crackhead

JonL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVYIBIlTIQs



hahaha, that's fucking brilliant


----------



## Cornishman

"They took my fila's" lol.


----------



## Cornishman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azEvfD4C6ow


----------



## ufo_hardcore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxi6QDwQyLU

*Cassetteboy vs The Bloody Apprentice*


----------



## Tangerine Dream

^ http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=7205424&postcount=60 

Worth another post though


----------



## Mugz

*Here's Johnny*


----------



## Red Arrow

seriously funny shit

some kid on drugs after the dentist


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs


----------



## HouseFever

I have just discovered this.That is epic... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHSI2HPnQoc


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5R3FG8PAb4

This is a video of my brother-in-law who hanged himself a couple of weeks back. He was the best damn banjo player in the UK. Some of you may remember him from the song 'Swamp Thing' by the Grid back in 1994. Here's that video too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQqLDKsnqwA

RIP Roger.


----------



## MrM

StoneHappyMonday said:


> RIP Roger.



Sorry to hear that. Hope the rest of the family is doing ok.

On a lighter note, Robots serving raman noodles and learning to fight with nives and shields in preperation for the coming war against humanity;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sVOSlUn7e0&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theregister.co.uk%2F2009%2F08%2F07%2Fnoodle_robots%2F&feature=player_embedded

(skip to near the end for the fighting if you get bored, they start doing stunts at the 2 mins mark)


----------



## parttime crackhead

MrM said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope the rest of the family is doing ok.
> 
> On a lighter note, Robots serving raman noodles and learning to fight with nives and shields in preperation for the coming war against humanity;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sVOSlUn7e0&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theregister.co.uk%2F2009%2F08%2F07%2Fnoodle_robots%2F&feature=player_embedded
> 
> (skip to near the end for the fighting if you get bored, they start doing stunts at the 2 mins mark)



the "fighting" part was rubbish.


----------



## MrM

parttime crackhead said:


> the "fighting" part was rubbish.



The are just pretending so as to lull the surrounding humans into a false sense of superiority so as to make things easier for them when the coming human-machine wars begin.


----------



## Bella Figura

Shake weights

:D


----------



## Bella Figura

Sanity Fail ftw


----------



## tribal girl

That shake weight is _sooooo_ wrong. :D

I forgot how much I enjoyed watching *skate bails*. :D


----------



## Shambles

Having a lil wander around webworld and found the "lost" ending for Little Shop of Horrors. Looks good (except for the shoddy quality) but haven't watched it yet cos I haven't seen the film for ages. It's tempting to acquire it again cos the "new" ending sounds great:



> The spectacular 24-minute sequence shows an army of giant plants rampaging past city skyscrapers, overturning cars, swallowing railroads, and demolishing New York City, Godzilla-style. The U.S. army discovers the plants are bulletproof, and as helicopters flee, the plants swarm over the statue of Liberty.


----------



## Evad

Shambles said:


> Having a lil wander around webworld and found the "lost" ending for Little Shop of Horrors. Looks good (except for the shoddy quality) but haven't watched it yet cos I haven't seen the film for ages. It's tempting to acquire it again cos the "new" ending sounds great:



haha will have to give that a watch, have actually seen the musical on broadway with the original voice of the plant an puppeteers from the 80s film :D


----------



## Bella Figura

Sex MRI scan @ 1:30

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVAdCKaU3vY


----------



## parttime crackhead

paying a taxi driver in shrapnel

http://www.bebo.com/c/video?FlashBoxId=7036881665&FlashViewType=Personal

part 2 - week later, same driver
http://www.bebo.com/c/video?FlashBoxId=7396533894&FlashViewType=Personal

as much as i'd love to take credit for this, i have to admit that it wasn't me, i've just found this. it's had me in fucking stitches for the past ten minutes


----------



## Bella Figura

The Number To Heaven

:D


----------



## cletus

I thought this was a really cool video. Clever stuff. :D
*
Toy Soldiers*


----------



## tribal girl

^Ah, I  tilt shift stuff. Thanks.


----------



## HouseFever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giZVxSkvxyc


----------



## tambourine-man

cletus said:


> I thought this was a really cool video. Clever stuff. :D
> *
> Toy Soldiers*


How curious.


----------



## Mugz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFlUwfpJZoo&feature=related


----------



## cakehead

hot girls, possibly, dancing, not much clothing. not overly perverted but it does for a wet winter afternoon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnL1xE1WFe0


----------



## parttime crackhead

cakehead said:


> hot girls, possibly, dancing, not much clothing. not overly perverted but it does for a wet winter afternoon
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnL1xE1WFe0



haha, that's fucking excellent. cheered me right up


----------



## eDDe9

Ha I love that :D


----------



## eclipsedesign

God I'm actually crying right now! So so funny:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MusyO7J2inM

And it's exactly the same as the adverts

We were waiting to go to a party the other night at my friends house and a few of them were talking about the football, so I put that on


----------



## Shambles

Dr Benway Operates - was looking for the funky version with tunes but this is a damn fine replacement :D


----------



## Mugz

Had the music channel on in the background and then randomly looked and saw this man doing sign language and dancing in the corner :D Was hilarious, a woman did some other songs. 

Here is a youtube clip of him doing it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfK0phh_120

Enjoy


----------



## tambourine-man

cakehead said:


> hot girls, possibly, dancing, not much clothing. not overly perverted but it does for a wet winter afternoon
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnL1xE1WFe0



Excellent


----------



## Mugz

Biggus Dickus


----------



## parttime crackhead

mugabe said:


> Had the music channel on in the background and then randomly looked and saw this man doing sign language and dancing in the corner :D Was hilarious, a woman did some other songs.
> 
> Here is a youtube clip of him doing it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfK0phh_120
> 
> Enjoy



i've had a laugh at this dude plenty times. he shows up when you're sitting about stoned late at night. he's some mover


----------



## Shambles

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## muttonchops

keyboard cat plays off another yet another chump


----------



## muttonchops

not even the young are immune from keyboard cats wrath


----------



## cletus

This is quite cool. Talented bloke on the old skins :D

*Drummer v's The Barber Of Seville*


----------



## parttime crackhead

some drummer! what a fucking awful piece of music tho


check this dude out - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNL610tYqdk

too much ketamine?


----------



## cletus

Awww fucking hellllllll 

We've all been there at some stage, but was it ever that bad? That is seriously funny parttime. :D


----------



## tekkeN

you know the 'mommy i need a poo' glade advert?

Poo @ Paul's Scouse Style!

immature humour btw :D


----------



## Jackal

cheating a monkey

Hahah


----------



## Tangerine Dream

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzIWowescBE

Best bits from Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares (UK)

Gordon Ramsay at his best (in my opinion) from kitchen nightmares (uk) I edited the clips together myself, trying to learn to use premiere for my video editing uni course


----------



## robydoo24

These clips have probably been posted or perused a million times by every one here

This one gave me a wee chuckle though. Funny bit at the end where he says that 'he feels Damp'

Never tried Ket myself. Is thais typical hehe

Only Funny if it Isn't you I suppose


----------



## Evad

thats pretty tame compared to some videos of me i am sad to say haha, they are now destroyed though, was fucking horrible watching them back hah


----------



## robydoo24

Feck me........

Do not give this man Ket hehe

Wooooooheeeee Thomas haha


----------



## robydoo24

Evad said:


> thats pretty tame compared to some videos of me i am sad to say haha, they are now destroyed though, was fucking horrible watching them back hah



I always like to have a bit of control even when fucked....Ket would not be my friend I suppose.

I am too hung up maybe.


----------



## Evad

my problem was that i wouldn't be aware that i was walking about, thought i was sat down when in reality i was apparently playing hide and seek with myself


----------



## robydoo24

Evad said:


> my problem was that i wouldn't be aware that i was walking about, thought i was sat down when in reality i was apparently playing hide and seek with myself



Looks like fun.

Something I would do when on my own though.

Maybe when Emma was in bed, and I had the space to Gibble nonsense to myself. 

Would still need the safety of a 'responsible adult' if needed I reckon.

And I know that the wife wouldn't post the video evidence on the net.


----------



## Shambles

Heavy doses of ket are really not a good look for anyone. No video footage of me ketted into oblivion will ever exist for that very reason. Glad others are willing to provide the entertainment though :D


----------



## Evad

mine was just taken as proof of my antics by my ex, i refused to believe i was doing what was claimed, it never made it on to the net


----------



## Wahslab

This may already have been seen here as I am not a regular viewer of this thread but here is a video that I got sent this week: -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-AlZsQu7Yc


----------



## parttime crackhead

Wahslab said:


> This may already have been seen here as I am not a regular viewer of this thread but here is a video that I got sent this week: -
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-AlZsQu7Yc



i don't know how to type this sound but HHHHUUUUUUHHHHGGGHHHTT. I'm not looking at it any more & i still feel like i'm about to hit a whitey. that is fucking RANK!


----------



## jinx9000

*G.O.A.T (Greatest Of All Time)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODfNCouWB-4


----------



## parttime crackhead

that goat is amazing.

the probable animal cruelty is not


----------



## muttonchops

its just like...its just like...a mini mall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ3oHpup-pk


----------



## parttime crackhead

muttonchops said:


> its just like...its just like...a mini mall
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ3oHpup-pk



Hahaha, I love american adverts. Me n my mate sat in Florida for ages one day scooping cocktails & watching this advert for some sort of washing machine superstore. It was the longest advert ever, at least 45 minutes long & then it would just start again. What a wasted day lol, i think everyone else was at some theme park. They all got back with tales of rollercoasters etc & we were like "fuck that, come n check out this advert!"


----------



## muttonchops

^ haha, if you think thats good, check this out.  Its the funniest thing ive seen on youtube for a while:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utsHE5xWges


----------



## eclipsedesign

Bwahahahaha!

The glasgow diaaamondssss dodododo.  :D


----------



## she phoenix

UK 2006 Eurovision...
Makes me SO proud to be British...
*slits wrists*


----------



## muttonchops

Texyemma said:


> Try this one on acid!!!
> 
> Was pissing ma self!!!!
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnETnYoXJms



bwaaahhh hahahaha love it!


----------



## Cornishman

Speaking of badly composed regional television adverts..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpC71nlEP1U


----------



## felix

^ haha :D



Cornishman said:


> Speaking of badly composed regional television adverts..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpC71nlEP1U



nah, this is the best one: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mf4EExvfwRU

made by weegies, for weegies.


----------



## robydoo24

Nice one.

Gotta see these guys faces at the end, when the prank kind of backfires.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su08c1oNx_E&NR=1


----------



## robydoo24

Bartle Doo ahmma sazza Linky Burger faznah hah
Gie's a Burger Ya Rocket


----------



## robydoo24

Gotta love it.

Looks like he is Tripping out...and Rockin out at work.

Gwaun yerself Wigger.

Dance Mofo


----------



## Jackal

Bear Vs Trampoline:D


----------



## felix

this is very cool - fountains in Dubai:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD69C0y6_J0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## samb834

*Hitler doesn't get MDMA on his pizza*

Not sure how many of you have seen this before but one of my friends told me about this and its fucking hilarious, well worth having a look...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-35K-G2uTo


----------



## chrisdahl

''don't worry, I'm sure he'll still fuck you''

Hilarious


----------



## samb834

"maybe we should just go to a squat party in Hackney and do ketamine off the floor"


----------



## parttime crackhead

robydoo24 said:


> Gotta love it.
> 
> Looks like he is Tripping out...and Rockin out at work.
> 
> Gwaun yerself Wigger.
> 
> Dance Mofo



hahaha, is he wearing of those D.A.R.E. t-shirts? genius.


----------



## cletus

Worst Best Man at a Wedding EVER.


----------



## tambourine-man

hahaha! :D

he'll never live that shit down.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Haahaha, best best man ever. that was fucking quality.

They're punting 100 dvd's for a tenner a go on their website. This smells badly of fakeness. I hope it is real though


edit - i might be wrong. it seems a lot more believable if you watch the aftermath video & turn the annotations off so you can see the censored bit - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwAsuCKVC3k

some woman flipping it haha


----------



## robydoo24

I have tears in my eyes my eyes and a few drips of pish in my udercrackers.

These fuckers go down like a 10bob Whore


----------



## Evad

> Chloe and Keith have laughed about their wedding day, and appeared on Good Day L.A. on Oct 5 talking about a longer version is now available as a 40-minute DVD and download.
> 
> But today, we can tell you: it's definitely a hoax.
> 
> Chloe and Keith are actors named Josh Covitt and Charissa Wheeler. They're not married. The clip and its video follow-up are both part of a completely scripted independent film conceived by writer/director Archie Gips along with producing partner Dennis Anderson and executive producer Nancy Moonves (ex-wife of CBS chief Les Moonves). The pool the bride fell into? That was Nancy's. It was filmed at her house.



everything is fake


----------



## tambourine-man

Evaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad... FFS!  Let us live in ignorance! :D

Anyway, saw this again today and it made me laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHbUuS9ThPY

lulz at 0:34 onwards.


----------



## Shambles

Suicide By Dildo

That is all.

PS: It's somewhat NSFW


----------



## Shambles

Perverted? Yes. Gaylord? Not quite


----------



## Bella Figura

Saw that dildo vid the other day, was pretty traumatising :D


----------



## parttime crackhead

Texyemma said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39wIfaWYuDA
> 
> BAAAWWWWWSSSSSS



how can that be an anti-drug advert? that boy looks like he's having a great time.


----------



## Wahslab

Probably old videos but both made me chuckle!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtIoqyPG3zE


----------



## Bella Figura

Jizz in my pants is possibly the greatest song ever.


----------



## Wahslab

I laughed so hard what I watched it a little bit of wee came out.

I hope it was wee anyway, I may have kizzed it is that good!


----------



## parttime crackhead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egcXvqiho4w

Truckers Delight


----------



## s0laris

lol thats class.


----------



## tekkeN

parttime crackhead said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egcXvqiho4w
> 
> Truckers Delight



that's amazing!:D this one on the links is good as well, proper headfuck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLRtheCxpGY&feature=related


----------



## muttonchops

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AOfbnGkuGc&feature=related


----------



## Bella Figura

may i refer you to: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=7750074#post7750074


----------



## mindtools

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38_MwcGDNhQ
I watch it for 6th day ;]


----------



## alxrr7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2qMWmnwm5w


----------



## parttime crackhead

mindtools said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38_MwcGDNhQ
> I watch it for 6th day ;]



my new favourite tune %)


----------



## muttonchops

dumb ass:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrZLc9lqQM0


----------



## muttonchops

SICK little MC:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwj1bxmadRA


----------



## cletus

Russian Extreme Merry-go-round

Crazy fucks :D


----------



## Bella Figura

Lol :D


----------



## cletus

Whether you like cats or not, this little guy is awesome

Ninja cat

The Return Of Ninja Cat


----------



## DS_

cletus said:


> Russian Extreme Merry-go-round
> 
> Crazy fucks :D


I see your russians, I give you the british:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5OTe8hUAUg


----------



## wibble

I hadn't seen that second ninja cat, lol.


----------



## Evad

Back to the future rap vid


----------



## cletus

Probably the strangest yet amazing thing you will see

9 People dressed as monks, on segways, with instruments :D

&

For those who never saw it:

Christopher Walken does "Pokerface" by Lady Gaga


----------



## parttime crackhead

cletus said:


> Probably the strangest yet amazing thing you will see
> 
> 9 People dressed as monks, on segways, with instruments :D



Cool video but the pretentious wanker that came up with the name needs slapped



> A segment from the amazing street performance by the "Glisssssssssendo" (written with nine "s"s coz the troupe consists of nine members)


----------



## cletus

Man alive am I tossing it off hitting the interwebs from all angles;
*
Budlight Commercial - Beer & Porn*


----------



## Scire

cletus said:


> Russian Extreme Merry-go-round
> 
> Crazy fucks :D



Russians are pretty mental.


----------



## felix

cletus said:


> Man alive am I tossing it off hitting the interwebs from all angles;
> *
> Budlight Commercial - Beer & Porn*



oh man... that is the hardest i've laughed in a long time :D

the other guy in the queue was hilarious!


----------



## cletus

^I read the HELL out of them....

LOL :D


----------



## noddy holder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pPlFrmkXlE

Black preacher on US public access tv (members of the local public are given free airtime). It's hard to hear the callers unless you listen closely but it's still funny this guy's a legend.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Whole dvd on youtube of Dylan Moran's new act, tooooo funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY0A-15JQ8k   (part 1)


----------



## wibble

I saw him wondering through Leeds station once. Also, saw Bill Bailey at the christmas market on saturday :D


----------



## tekkeN

^ jealous!


----------



## eclipsedesign

That dvd is seriously good, I mean the bitterness with age he is developing adds to it very nicely :D


----------



## cletus

*Introducing Alan, Guitar Hero*


----------



## smet

the sweet smell of success .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz4XIldOb2E


----------



## Bella Figura

The world is burning...


*NSFW*: 




lets masturbate.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci0pPDtZj8U




:D


----------



## eclipsedesign

What. The. Fuck. Is. That?!?!?!


----------



## parttime crackhead

That is fucking frightening


----------



## Bella Figura

^I thought it was pretty amazing :D

Here's a cool chameleon working his magic.


----------



## DS_

*Is this a joke?*

I'm not sure if this is a joke or not?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hGW57GaYqc


----------



## MrM

I can't tell :-(


----------



## wibble

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe3Hh8nvn4k

hehe


----------



## koneko

BILL HICKS AND GODs OTHER DEVIL.

And then some Goat Boy for brunch


----------



## koneko

more more more

Bill Hicks tripping on acid


----------



## Bella Figura

Bill Hicks

Watched this just now, its 48mins long so beware:

An law school professor and former criminal defense attorney tells you why you should never agree to be interviewed by the police.


----------



## deeCee

gold.. ive seen that one before


----------



## Bella Figura

Christian Side Hug

wtf


----------



## tribal girl

^Eh?. :D

*Rat loves cat*. 

Aw. :D


----------



## eclipsedesign

That rat wouldn't last 1 second with my cat....It's be like the texas chainsaw massacre!


----------



## cletus

tribal girl said:


> ^eh?. :d
> 
> *rat loves cat*.
> 
> Aw. :d



*for sale - 1 useless fucking cat!*


----------



## Bella Figura

*NSFW*: 



Man dies after choking on bag of weed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMeNuQf6Sfg


----------



## tekkeN

most likely been posted before but this shit is *CRACKING ME UP!* 

"Cooking by the Book" A Lil' Bigger Mix by Mastgrr


----------



## MrM

tekkeN said:


> most likely been posted before but this shit is *CRACKING ME UP!*
> 
> "Cooking by the Book" A Lil' Bigger Mix by Mastgrr



I lolled


----------



## Evad

tekkeN said:


> most likely been posted before but this shit is *CRACKING ME UP!*
> 
> "Cooking by the Book" A Lil' Bigger Mix by Mastgrr



fucking excellent


----------



## Evad

William S. Burroughs - A Junky's Christmas

genuinely quite a nice little christmas story hah


----------



## B9

"Goddamn alcoholic "Danny thought, but he smiled anyway :D


There's a moral in this tale


----------



## felix

tekkeN said:


> most likely been posted before but this shit is *CRACKING ME UP!*
> 
> "Cooking by the Book" A Lil' Bigger Mix by Mastgrr



"turn around bitch - put that ass on a nigger!"

fucking L.O.L.


----------



## Evad

Estonian Simpsons Intro


----------



## eclipsedesign

The infamous Mark Thomas rapes McDonalds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71-h9A2XvWo


----------



## Bella Figura

HGich.T - Goa Goa MPU (eng sub)


----------



## Bella Figura

Making Prodigy's Smack my bitch up from scatch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU5Dn-WaElI

I couldnt actually watch it all the way through, thought it was worth posting though :D


----------



## tekkeN

^ that's so cool

this just made me laugh quite a bit, watch till the end

http://www.explosm.net/comics/1704/


----------



## felix

whoremoaning said:


> Making Prodigy's Smack my bitch up from scatch:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU5Dn-WaElI
> 
> I couldnt actually watch it all the way through, thought it was worth posting though :D


pretty amazing. nice one.


----------



## tambourine-man

*What does English sound like to foreigners?*

http://www.buzzfeed.com/conordaleh/what-english-sounds-like-to-foreigners-anj


----------



## star1980craft

dont know if this has been posted yet but its a classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYaNkI0OXFo&feature=related


----------



## felix77

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwV8IEzoSCE&feature=related

First half is great. There is an electronic remix on youtube but it could be better. This is classic!


----------



## Bella Figura

Pat Robertson Blames Haiti Earthquake on "Pact With the Devil"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5nraknWoes


True story


----------



## cletus

^Oh right, that's why it happened. I thought it was all about tectonic plates, faults & fractures on the the earth's crust etc. Turns out it's all to do with the Devil 

What a fucking nob.


----------



## Ascii

Real life Mario Kart on French streets.

Peace Dove never had a chance.

I've discovered something amazing!


----------



## Bella Figura

World's best mash up

:D


----------



## MrM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6MkcfcIsWg&feature=player_embedded

Proof that breasts can be dangerous.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Found these videos in my phone.

This is from Friday night/Saturday morning about 3am. My mate drinking pickled onion juice for £20 off the cash he owed me - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FYtO1FFnRg

This ones from Saturday. Drinking in someones flat before going out, someone spotted this dude out the kitchen window, he'd been doing this weird shadow boxing display for a good 5 minutes before I started filming him - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK3SYJ2nqIM

My mate dancing to Daft Punk around Christmas time - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRJT5IW6mSQ

Kebab Shop raving - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6WNM7iEdlQ


----------



## captain codshit

http://www.strainhunters.com/portal/

Some cool videos from Greenhouse Coffeeshops in Holland of them collecting their strains from Malawi and India. They have other videos of their own indoor growrooms, 9ft tall sativas etc %)


----------



## MrM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2Xt2yHCgwI

This has got to be the single best CGI Ice Hockey intro I've ever seen!


----------



## MrM

captain codshit said:


> http://www.strainhunters.com/portal/
> 
> Some cool videos from Greenhouse Coffeeshops in Holland of them collecting their strains from Malawi and India. They have other videos of their own indoor growrooms, 9ft tall sativas etc %)



You sure they aren't selling any this time?


----------



## Cornishman

*Pedro the drug dealing cat*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z67CfPTGfMI


----------



## Danny Weed

Lol


----------



## eclipsedesign

Haha fucking A.


----------



## MrM

I don't normally go for cute baby laugh videos but this one is amusing;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8igSA8HdR_Q&feature=rec-r2-2f-7-HM

Stick it on in the background when people are tripping.


----------



## Zakalwe

MrM said:


> I don't normally go for cute baby laugh videos but this one is amusing;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8igSA8HdR_Q&feature=rec-r2-2f-7-HM
> 
> Stick it on in the background when people are tripping.



First I've seen that Churchill liked a smoke.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfCYZ3pks48

Behold, the Sex Offender Shuffle.


----------



## Evad

How to dance to dubstep

laugh and you go to hell

don't laugh and you don't have a soul

which is worse?


----------



## BPhil1969

Weightlifter gets a surprise. Hilarious..


----------



## Mugz

"The Onion" Boy Scouts give women breast exams


----------



## eclipsedesign

BPhil1969 said:


> Weightlifter gets a surprise. Hilarious..



My cat does that from time to time :D


----------



## biggiro

What the heck, it's gone from Utube but having found it again elsewhere I thought I'd pop a link on here..a cool little remix!


http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/434783/


----------



## cletus

Do You Have A Dirty Mind?


----------



## Bella Figura

Lightning in slow motion


----------



## tekkeN

:D *LOL!* :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZUB0kLLBUA


----------



## Ghostface

These guys have a LOT of free time


----------



## reptilian

http://www.youtube.com/user/DanceCycle#p/u/8/J1mUph0IAqY

Come on! own up! which one of you feckers is this?


----------



## Evad

tenchi cut his hair


----------



## felix

tekkeN said:


> :D *LOL!* :D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZUB0kLLBUA



hehehe, epic troll! :D


----------



## jinx9000

If your a Dub and you went to your Debs in the 80's, then this is right up your street!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTIPsZlOSNg


----------



## Cornishman

*This video doesn't deserve its own thread...*

Lol. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI3-yIFnBP8&feature=player_embedded

Bitch got owned.


----------



## The Kid

Cornishman said:


> Lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI3-yIFnBP8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Bitch got owned.



Hahah, fair play to the old dude!


----------



## Bella Figura

I TOLD YOU NOT TO FUCK WITH MEEE :D

caps


----------



## Cornishman

Thanks mods. :D 
Now nobody will see the vid. 

Ah well......


----------



## Evad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnMT663_jjI


----------



## Shambles

Cornishman said:


> Thanks mods. :D
> Now nobody will see the vid.
> 
> Ah well......



Yeah they will. Some have already. And whilst they're at it they can find other lil nuggets of comedy Goodness and maybe add some of their own. Which would be the point of having a big thread for them all to go in 

Who said White Boys Can't Rap? Lyrical genius :D


----------



## jinx9000

Cornishman said:


> Lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI3-yIFnBP8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Bitch got owned.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh0TOeo4noI


----------



## Cornishman

Haha, just found this one too - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3LK1CChb08


----------



## Bella Figura

Sonic Boom Meets Sun Dog @1min 50sec (check out the 720p quality :D)

+

Epic Beard Man interview


----------



## eclipsedesign

Oh my freeking god.

This is fooking strange... Connie Huq that blue peter bird talking about urination etc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ9GpquWgow


----------



## Evad

that was from charlie brookers screenwipe wasnt it? he was showing how to make a mission documentary and picked a silly topic etc


----------



## watsons torment

^WTF?!?!?

but Connie Huq


----------



## eclipsedesign

Wow.


----------



## The Kid

watsons torment said:


> ^WTF?!?!?
> 
> but Connie Huq



Is that really her? Those breasts are fucking awesome.


----------



## Evad

it strikes me as a bit of a photoshop job like


----------



## watsons torment

It is her a i believe.  She has some serious titage going down.











p.s where is the thread where everyone spammed pictures of hot women in...


----------



## The Kid

^I think the gap between her gorgeous globes is different in the piccie 1 above than in the original piccie. Original piccie defo looks like plastic fantastics.


----------



## Evad

yep and wacky candid face along with model framed type shot doesn't add up either + no other photos from same set + weird shadowing/tone etc


----------



## The Kid

Damn............


----------



## watsons torment

can't find any more pics of her like that and yeah the shadowing is dodgy.

I think something else in the picture was drawing my focus away from the chop

still though she has cracking titayz


----------



## The RZA

*Nice bong...*

...fantastic hit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qSeNzQYLkk&feature=related


----------



## The Quad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNVGRBcDB0Q

Refreshing... and true.


----------



## MrM

The RZA said:


> ...fantastic hit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qSeNzQYLkk&feature=related



That's like watching one of those videos of people eating the most hot dogs.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

I'm guessing most people have seen these?

Well funny literal translations of music videos (obviously sang in same style as original)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HE9OQ4FnkQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj-x9ygQEGA


----------



## Bella Figura

15min Epic Beard Man documentary:

I Am A Motherfucker part 1

I Am A Motherfucker part 2


----------



## Cornishman

Good find whore. %)


----------



## muttonchops

OK go new video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w


----------



## Cornishman

Lol - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC5BIuhQBy0


----------



## captain codshit

"that is so cool!" part of the weekend never dies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDN_ZvRDoFc

Haha every single person in that video is spannered :D


----------



## Vertigo100

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2miJHEo-Sw

soulwax and 2 many djs soulwaxmas in manchester december just gone. Possibly the most win ever! Plus i was there


----------



## Oh1o0hwhyO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysmLA5TqbIY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZzgAjjuqZM&feature=related

cleveland tourism


----------



## cletus

*Penguin plays table tennis*


*Squirrel playing football*


----------



## cletus

*Homeless bloke Daniel Mustard sings an acoustic version of Creep*

wow...


> "The video shows a homeless man (nicknamed Mustard), covering “Creep” by Radiohead. It was recorded on the Opie and Anthony show. Apparently they do a segment where they pick a homeless person off of the street and buy them clothes. Mustard was chosen for it and mentioned that he was a musician.
> 
> They gave him a guitar, and this was the result"


----------



## captain codshit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueTaJhC7HZI&NR=1

Scottish Dolmio Advert 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNyx_04Tr70

A Scouse Bug's Life (OFFICIAL VIDEO) (By Josh Owens)


----------



## parttime crackhead

cletus said:


> *Homeless bloke Daniel Mustard sings an acoustic version of Creep*
> 
> wow...



amazing.


----------



## perfect haze

parttime crackhead said:


> amazing.



Made me cry....


----------



## Cornishman

Check this out - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caPmw3OVQMo 



If I was in that car I'd have my hand flat on the horn....


----------



## felix

^ fackin hell!

true story, too: 

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK...ck_Pushing_Renault_Clio_Along_A1(M),_Wetherby


----------



## watsons torment

^WAT?

no matter how desensitized i think i am to random youtube links that truly did provide a WTF. excellent find.


----------



## jinx9000

this had me in stiches! old school holiday antics!

http://www.wimp.com/iceman/


----------



## jinx9000

uno more!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vUhSYLRw14&feature=player_embedded


----------



## perfect haze

dimbleby gets mashed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BANZ2jmMfoc

Lady Gaga Northerner remake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbN0xYEMbCU

*NSFW*: 



whats this i hear about you telling everyone you've got a dick?Dickhead more like! lol


----------



## felix

Snatch Wars

funny as fuck. 

p.s. LOTS of swearing, so prob NSFW.


----------



## Cornishman

PMSL, That was quality Emma. :D

Shame on Felix for stealing it off you.


----------



## felix

it was worth repeating.


----------



## McNaughty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRA7xaCwQVQ&NR=1


----------



## tekkeN

* ♫  Moskau! Moskau! ♫
*


----------



## cletus

*iggy the cat investigates an ipad*


----------



## Cornishman

^^^ Lol

Rollerblade + quad bike disaster.
Also better with sound.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kboxi7A-EfM


----------



## Cornishman

^^ Seems a bit fake.


----------



## monstanoodle

Anyone for some ParaPara dancing from Japan???

*"Night of fiyerrrrrr!"*



At ParaPara gigs *everyone* there does the same, choreographed dance...
It's a weird sight which can be seen on the Japanorama series (if you can find it these days) :D
Weird, but hey, it's Japan innit


----------



## Ghostface

Just Brilliant!


----------



## perfect haze

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsport/formula_one/8624276.stm

Not YT but watch this video from F1 practice, you will shit bricks.


----------



## Cornishman

Ghostface69 said:


> Just Brilliant!



I seriously couldn't handle that job. 
Would be nipping off to the toilets every 5 minutes and constantly struggling not to get an erection. 



perfect haze said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsport/formula_one/8624276.stm
> 
> Not YT but watch this video from F1 practice, you will shit bricks.



Won't let me watch without turning on javascript. 

Although I found it on the 'tube instead. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQfJ_IyVfzw

Lol @ him trying to steer with no wheels. 
V lucky to be alive.


----------



## eclipsedesign

tekkeN said:


> * ♫  Moskau! Moskau! ♫
> *



It's like the new trolol :D


----------



## tekkeN

Russian singing videos are class for when your intoxicated :D


----------



## eclipsedesign

Yeah man


----------



## DS_

Snoop dogg meet thomas the tank engineL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouehiEXOJGY&feature=related


----------



## eclipsedesign

^ I like.

Will be so funny to see him at Glastonbury.


----------



## perfect haze

Thomas the tank engine is playing glasto?!?!!?!?! WIN!


----------



## Bella Figura

Fuck he's creepy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD2ARRee35c


----------



## cletus

Oh my fucking gawd hoor!

I just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## eclipsedesign

An ode to malt loaf, lulwut?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqO1O2l3RWQ


----------



## felix77

Canadian game show for kids, guess what's in your mouth...no peaking


----------



## cletus

Brilliant piss-take

*Academy Award Winning Movie Trailer*


----------



## eclipsedesign

Spade's dad?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34mHZgP9vkc


----------



## Cornishman

Hahaha. 


Is it me, or is that bloke wearing eyeliner? (the reporter, not spade's dad).


----------



## felix

watch this, emma: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQp5l4-sfFA&playnext_from=TL&videos=pxEbwzLyguY


----------



## Cornishman

'fresh prince' prank email fools live T.V presenter. 

lulz. :D 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSkEi8R9fhI


----------



## cletus

felix said:


> watch this, emma:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQp5l4-sfFA&playnext_from=TL&videos=pxEbwzLyguY



Bloody hell, that's funny :D

I love the ingenuity of some mash-ups & this one is just brilliant


----------



## felix

^ it's fucking ace innit :D

here's one for you, cletus: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar70IY3jnpE


----------



## cletus

One end of the spectrum to the other there bro  I never got more than 3 seconds into it.

Hearing the chipmunks gives me a nervous twitch & makes me a wee bit stabby.


----------



## captain codshit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzI44ag0LPI&feature=channel

ANDREW FUCKING SIM

I used to tear shreds into the guy who made those vids in college. Proper beaut!!


----------



## eclipsedesign

Hahaa @ that Tex


----------



## eclipsedesign

This is pretty good:

Yes the US churns out some dappy hiphop artists, it's nice to hear someone with substance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJuxb7HddOM


----------



## Shambles

Fuckin' haxxxors and/or MSN/AIM and every other IM client. I am now banned cos said haxxxors (which don't exist and are but a product of my peevee'd mind (despite the distinct lack of peevee in the majority of encounters)) have fucked me cos I'm now apparently a notorious spammer. Cos my account details (posted on a warez site I also imagined) have been used for spamming. Surprisingly. I dislike IM stuff unless it involves ketamine but to not be allowed to use it even if I wanted to is a cuntache


----------



## Cornishman

Shambles said:


> Fuckin' haxxxors and/or MSN/AIM and every other IM client. I am now banned cos said haxxxors (which don't exist and are but a product of my peevee'd mind (despite the distinct lack of peevee in the majority of encounters)) have fucked me cos I'm now apparently a notorious spammer. Cos my account details (posted on a warez site I also imagined) have been used for spamming. Surprisingly. I dislike IM stuff unless it involves ketamine but to not be allowed to use it even if I wanted to is a cuntache



Quoted for lulz.


----------



## felix

definitely not a virus. _definitely _not, cos he's got that super stable super secure linux. it sounds awesome. :D


----------



## tambourine-man

Shambles said:


> Fuckin' haxxxors and/or MSN/AIM and every other IM client. I am now banned cos said haxxxors (which don't exist and are but a product of my peevee'd mind (despite the distinct lack of peevee in the majority of encounters)) have fucked me cos I'm now apparently a notorious spammer. Cos my account details (posted on a warez site I also imagined) have been used for spamming. Surprisingly. I dislike IM stuff unless it involves ketamine but to not be allowed to use it even if I wanted to is a cuntache


What?


----------



## The RZA

*fucking amazing.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOMgDbcA84A


----------



## felix

^ it sure is. excellent.


----------



## Cornishman

This dog is epic. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp_WV91jx8E&feature=related


----------



## watsons torment

haha, i've seen that before as a gif


----------



## TomatoPaste

nothing special but if I ever need cheering up this never fails

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtsVxpW9QqY


----------



## Cornishman

watsons torment said:


> haha, i've seen that before as a gif



Lollercoaster - that gif is quality.


----------



## Arnold

I can walk on water can you?
Liquid mountaineering it's called, do they climb water mountains then?


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Aww they blocked it


----------



## jinx9000

Pickard LSD bust explained by ex-girlfriend (that neurosoup lass),

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHNXfjKKTE0&feature=related


----------



## eclipsedesign

She's really weird that girl


----------



## jinx9000

she fits the bill alright..........at first i just thought she was hanging with some college chemistry hippies, but she was connected with all the top LSD brass!


----------



## cletus

Rapping Dog - Fucking lol :D


----------



## tambourine-man

The RZA said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOMgDbcA84A



She won't win many Range adverts with an act like that.


----------



## muttonchops

just thought id remind everyone how awesome this video is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VrogNec03Y


----------



## Bella Figura

lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euXQbZDwV0w


----------



## Tangerine Dream

whoremoaning said:


> lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euXQbZDwV0w



Hhahahahaha, that is amazing


----------



## muttonchops

patrick stuart vs james corden http://inthevoid.co.uk/comedy-videos/sir-patrick-stuart-attempts-to-insult-james-cordens-belly/


----------



## Cornishman

Haha, Patrick Stewart's a right cunt.


----------



## Sadie

The Goods Live hard Sell hard. Will Ferell scene

I always knew it would end this way. Me dressed as Abe Lincoln holding a big purple dildo.


----------



## Sadie

Hill Top hoods - The nose bleed Section


----------



## McNaughty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2mjzferKjA


----------



## jinx9000

Cornishman said:


> This dog is epic.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp_WV91jx8E&feature=related



classic, had me in stiches!

now, for the worlds greatest/oddest/weirest youtube clip!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVE60zwXx1k&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Arnold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnHUx-BvNVs
alright what's his bluelight nick?


----------



## muttonchops

^ haha, yes, is it sad that i saw this on TV.  Instantly knew he was 'speeding' his tits off. What a guy


----------



## Cornishman

Lol, he's gurning his face off


----------



## TomatoPaste

I nearly died of laughter when I saw this the first time..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrBj3u5dPgM


----------



## eclipsedesign

Gabba Aerobics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTkhU23ElmM


----------



## jinx9000

TomatoPaste said:


> I nearly died of laughter when I saw this the first time..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrBj3u5dPgM



ahhh, what a way to end friday afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnold

The new 'can I haz cheezeburger' advert


----------



## Cornishman

^^ That's just disturbing.


----------



## captain codshit

TomatoPaste said:


> I nearly died of laughter when I saw this the first time..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrBj3u5dPgM



Lmao!! Still nothing to top Salad Fingers and his Rusty Spoon though!!!


----------



## tekkeN

think Time has got to be my fave David Firth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrLmcUH8T-c


----------



## tranceaddict84

Not funny but cool as fuck -- 3D Projection mapping on a building: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVT34-xQDUE


----------



## muttonchops

eat da poo poo REMIX

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On3etueeGIg


----------



## tekkeN

tranceaddict84 said:


> Not funny but cool as fuck -- 3D Projection mapping on a building: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVT34-xQDUE



nice! here's another one its also very cool

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FQv_eAxp3c


----------



## Cornishman

Super Mario Beatbox (stolen from the lounge) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE-JN7_rxtE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## parttime crackhead

Arnold said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnHUx-BvNVs
> alright what's his bluelight nick?



Haha, he's pulling "Easy Lionel" faces.


----------



## cletus

*Gandalf Goes to the World Cup*

Big LOL's :D


----------



## Whoa

Sorry if this is a repeat but it's well worth it
Mr B gentleman rhymer...Straight out of Surrey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSflRlHPay4


----------



## tekkeN

^ yes! love Mr.B his world cup song video is ace


----------



## Spliff Politics

muttonchops said:


> eat da poo poo REMIX
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On3etueeGIg






cletus said:


> *Gandalf Goes to the World Cup*
> 
> Big LOL's :D



Both had me in stitches haha :D


----------



## tekkeN

have i posted the Korean Number Song? ah well it made me happy so maybe it will do the same for someone else

Number song (korean)


----------



## badandwicked

Sorry if it's been posted before... d'n'b parrot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dijr2Tx8FAc


----------



## Cornishman

Haha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giZVxSkvxyc&feature=related


----------



## TomatoPaste

Haha, check out this angry fat chick after she got dissed on world of warcraft.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNuuFFKbyBE

I like how she calls other people fat.


----------



## tambourine-man

_She?_


----------



## TomatoPaste

it*


----------



## CbRoXiDe

This comment on the video pretty much sums it up for me


'snorlax back in pokeball﻿'


----------



## Arnold

TomatoPaste said:


> Haha, check out this angry fat chick after she got dissed on world of warcraft.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNuuFFKbyBE
> 
> I like how she calls other people fat.


Fatty looks like it would be out of breath just picking something up.

How to treat it


----------



## Arnold

Best argument ever


----------



## Arnold

X-files reaches China


----------



## ecsplosiv

*Hitler doesn't get MDMA on his pizza*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-35K-G2uTo

I'm sure this has been linked before but for those of you that haven't seen it... fucking legendary!


----------



## Riklet

Old.

But lol.

But old.


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

"I suppose we'll just go to a squat party in hackney and do ketamine off the floor..." 

lmao


----------



## dan227

guy playing doom in the dark,
bit long but funny as fuck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn2NUPDUy2E


----------



## parttime crackhead

Eckied Dad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTOiXWXeqVo


----------



## blauwelichten

stupid grown ups lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZcgUEkBIX0&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## somedood

Tweetfired! heheh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX2L5egeR7I&feature=player_embedded


----------



## botfly

Compton Crips Pt.1- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfdC_0C2E6o

I wish I was a crip(- the killings and prison)

Hood 2 Hood Las Vegas Blockumentary - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf2qqc7RILc&feature=related

ya feel me?


----------



## jinx9000

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0TBZeCgL0E


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Big leeks will inspire you in Newport! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNfbX6uvA6s


----------



## wibble

edit: fine, have some cows: http://www.b3ta.com/links/cows_and_cows_and_cows


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

^ I posted that at Lunchtime  Post before yours.


----------



## dax

cherrycolouredfunk said:


> Big leeks will inspire you in Newport!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNfbX6uvA6s



fucking lol!   mwahahahahaha...


----------



## botfly

Not youtube but hey:
http://www.hqfights.com/media/88/crazy_russian_fight

Some Crazy Russians not to be fucked with lol. It's better to concentrate one one person at a time instead of watching all the bits of action.


----------



## wibble

cherrycolouredfunk said:


> ^ I posted that at Lunchtime  Post before yours.



It was so good it deserved it twice or something...


----------



## Fishface

Glastongury Fayre
They were very special times, believe me, and this is a great document which captures some of them, bringing the spirit alive - good to have available it once more :D,


----------



## somedood

Malk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty62YzGryU4


----------



## androoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lLqqR2pcws How to Dance to DubStep


----------



## botfly

this is for androoo above: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2Eku0c9ZPM&feature=related

and Al Murray v Americans: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUdaPNXC_68


----------



## androoo

botfly said:


> this is for androoo above: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2Eku0c9ZPM&feature=related
> 
> and Al Murray v Americans: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUdaPNXC_68



LOL  that great..


----------



## Ben So Furry

My favourite Kersal Massive RMX,

Kick it Kev...


----------



## LivingOnValium

The females on this vid have both seriously nice arses. Especially the one with white pants.
Dance Ass - HOT SPOT - Mile Kitic - Sampanjac - HQ Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeWK3Gukr7Q


----------



## Arnold

Rave copper


----------



## LivingOnValium

Tourettes Guy - Father And Son

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns5oM5rxA1Q


----------



## HMHB

*Remember Ultimate Raver on you tube....*

Well, he's aged a bit................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiCOmqvWUaw


----------



## dax

nah, it can't be him.. this guy looks like he's on some proper drugs...  

go granpa, go!


----------



## eclipsedesign

Brick in a washing machine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=364dzVsBs2o&has_verified=1


----------



## muttonchops

watch this all the way to the end. This guy is a MACHINE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L8b-kMCu2c&feature=player_embedded


----------



## parttime crackhead

muttonchops said:


> watch this all the way to the end. This guy is a MACHINE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L8b-kMCu2c&feature=player_embedded



That guy is a woman, surely? I saw the video the other day & it was just called "Peckham Terminator", I was sure it was a bird. Just a stinking one lol. Video is hilarious but the two wee guys recording it are total roasters.


----------



## muttonchops

haha. Looks like it was shot early morning after clubbing. PCP maybe? Meph bindge likely.  The nations favourite drugs make you walk through doors


----------



## Cornishman

eclipsedesign said:


> Brick in a washing machine:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=364dzVsBs2o&has_verified=1



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lIR2NKY98c


----------



## muttonchops

BEASTENDERS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3S3Txsl2vs


----------



## Cornishman

The best cry scene EVER, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA

And the autotuned version. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5Dv28kp4P0&feature=related


----------



## Arnold

Tandem Looping - Infinity Tumbling by P. Takat & G. Kezi fuck that for a laugh.


----------



## Bella Figura

Happiest Wedding Cry in the World


----------



## redrangercraig

muttonchops said:


> watch this all the way to the end. This guy is a MACHINE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L8b-kMCu2c&feature=player_embedded



Wow! That was something really....err...special?


----------



## Sadie

redrangercraig said:


> Wow! That was something really....err...special?



I havent seen a flaming hissy like that since Elton. Ace vid.


----------



## Cornishman

Another quality hissy fit - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PdKpR9qNtg&p=5DE3073E909446B8&playnext=1&index=96


----------



## Sadie

Seeing as its bill I can assume I cannot watch it just now in Mixed company. I have it up and it shall be watched once I'm on my own. Oooh, I love a good man hissy.


----------



## Sadie

That was no hissy fit. That bitch got put in her place. By a god no less. The woman should hang her head in shame. Great peice of work WT. Ta for that.


----------



## GMT

http://video.uk.msn.com/browse/news...9xnr&PlayerSize=Small&from=homepage_slideshow

Justin be-bop-tiny-bollox get's hit in the head with a bottle!

Classic.


----------



## Suchthefool

Oh.


----------



## parttime crackhead

That's been posted in this thread before. In fact, it's on this page lol.


----------



## tekkeN

anyone seen this before? fucking genius!

Axis of Awesome - 4 Four Chord Song


----------



## GMT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ITsivZ_lCo

Remix of my video above.


----------



## Arnold

Orgasm ride


----------



## LivingOnValium

badgers & mushrooms


----------



## LivingOnValium

LSD-DMT


----------



## Bella Figura

BBC Weatherman fail


----------



## parttime crackhead

whoremoaning said:


> BBC Weatherman fail


----------



## dax

This is Rock n Roll:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr-Cr999fy0&feature=recentlik
epic finish


----------



## Sadie

I have no idea why it does but this cracks me up. 

Nuts [ Weebl ] - Eddsworld


----------



## Arnold

Hole in one


----------



## Danny Weed

parttime crackhead said:


>



HAHA, the way he tries to style it out cracks me up.


----------



## Danny Weed

Being a Dickhead's Cool 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVmmYMwFj1I

that has had me in creases today.


----------



## watsons torment

^ i was just going to post that.. just had it e-mailed to me, bwhahahaah.


----------



## NiesenmachtSpaß

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMQ6LfyA-0o

woman fires a watermelon into her own face, one of the funny things i've ever seen


----------



## cletus

^ Ya fucking beauty. POW! Right in the kisser


----------



## watsons torment




----------



## Danny Weed

AHAHA that must have hurt.


----------



## muttonchops

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm_n3hg-Gbg


----------



## muttonchops

possibly the best gif in the world? I particularly like the way the first guy crumples whilst the attacker slips through the second guys legs


----------



## felix

Danny Weed said:


> Being a Dickhead's Cool
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVmmYMwFj1I
> 
> that has had me in creases today.



that is amazing. funny as fuck!


----------



## watsons torment

muttonchops, lol.. what the fuck is going on with that gif....


----------



## dalek1983

this ad is from irish tv, in ibiza spent 90 % of a 2cb trip laughing about this ad, to be fair we were in spain and anyone with a tight ass reminded us of the legend that is DON CARLOS.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ean62c2_e7w
watch the execution of the olive oil pour, any other man wouldve burst his trousers


----------



## ponch

*Fred the raver*

Check out this little chap having a boogy to some dnb :D

http://www.youtube.com/v/dRUS5VfkJls


----------



## Rockbadger

Know there's been a few other ones like this but not seen this linked yet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUDTq7cAqR0


----------



## watsons torment

Rockbadger said:


> Know there's been a few other ones like this but not seen this linked yet:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUDTq7cAqR0




that was fucking ace


----------



## tekkeN

*fucking amazing!*

*BRODYQUEST (Adrian Brody)* 

wacth it till the end, it gets so good


----------



## tekkeN

_*cows & cows & cows*_ *!*


----------



## watsons torment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKuHd...eature=related

russian police officer on ______ (name that drug)


----------



## watsons torment

tekkeN said:


> _*cows & cows & cows*_ *!*




that tripped me out to fuck!


----------



## tekkeN

^ here's another one by him, think i've posted it before but it is top 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3JCESdFNyw&feature=related

your russian police video isn't working


----------



## AmsterTram

*The history of hip hop in 2 minutes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOClaIZACrM

Shit is hilarious....


----------



## muttonchops

quagmire discovers internet porn - family guy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKrUhuLXkIM


----------



## Mugz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0eVeHVJ7wA


----------



## Arnold

I'd have bought him a beer if he'd gone for it


----------



## Danny Weed

Jeremy really is a nasty cunt, you could fairly see it in him there. He is a proper bully.

(I am not sticking up for the other guy because he is clearly a cunt aswell)


----------



## felix77

Gurning is starting to catch on in America. Don't give up on the first 30 seconds, it gets better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Aho9VLTPwQ


----------



## cletus

^I felt I was getting a bit stabby during that & had to turn it off


----------



## felix77

I've seen documentaries about you stubby, skinny gingers over in the UK. Word of advice, the knife won't make your penis any bigger.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

I've seen documentaries about you large, obese hicks over in the USA. Word of advice, carrying a loaded gun in your pants may blow your penis clean off.


----------



## parttime crackhead

cletus said:


> ^I felt I was getting a bit stabby during that & had to turn it off



I lasted less than 30 seconds before I wanted to launch my laptop out the window.


----------



## robydoo24

Arnold said:


> I'd have bought him a beer if he'd gone for it



Jeremy Kyle getting wacked on the napper DUBSTEP REMIX 

laugh.......I nearly pissed myself

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieJokKvZhs8&feature=related


----------



## tekkeN

WORST SONG IN THE HISTORY OF MUSIC?

*Insane Clown Posse - Miracles*

i mean they were never good but now they have gone christian, started dissing science and coming out with rhymes like _fire, water, air, dirt, fucking magnets, how do they work?_

it should be a joke, but its not


----------



## Evad

tekkeN said:


> WORST SONG IN THE HISTORY OF MUSIC?
> 
> *Insane Clown Posse - Miracles*
> 
> i mean they were never good but now they have gone christian, started dissing science and coming out with rhymes like _fire, water, air, dirt, fucking magnets, how do they work?_
> 
> it should be a joke, but its not



magnets


----------



## watsons torment

massive lol. when did ICP turn into christian rap!?!?!

its so bad i like it


----------



## watsons torment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOLnRtzA0J4&feature=related


----------



## Evad

> All of which made Violent J's announcement a few years ago really quite astonishing: Insane Clown Posse have this entire time secretly been evangelical Christians. They've only been pretending to be brutal and sadistic to trick their fans into believing in God. They released a song, Thy Unveiling, that spelt out the revelation beyond all doubt:
> 
> Fuck it, we got to tell.
> 
> All secrets will now be told
> 
> No more hidden messages
> 
> …Truth is we follow GOD!!!
> 
> We've always been behind him
> 
> The carnival is GOD
> 
> And may all juggalos find him
> 
> We're not sorry if we tricked you.
> 
> The news shook the juggalo community to its core. While some fans claimed they'd actually had an inkling, having deciphered some of the hidden messages in several songs, others said they felt deeply betrayed and outraged: they'd been innocently enjoying all those songs about chopping people up and shooting women, and it was Christian rock?
> 
> Violent J explained himself unapologetically to a New Jersey newspaper: "You have to speak their language. You have to interest them, gain their trust, talk to them and show you're one of them. You're a person from the street and you speak of your experiences. Then at the end you can tell them: God has helped me."



lulz


----------



## Bella Figura

for realz


----------



## Myshkin

Just look at how fucking earnest the guy looks! 

My other favourite line goes something like "And I don't need no scientist, telling me lies, making me pissed". Genius.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Racist TV host


----------



## oliphill

Ketamine + Rave = You look like this


----------



## badandwicked

Just.... no

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/09/climbing_up_a_1700_foot_antenna_tow.html


----------



## ricardo08

^ Fuck. that.

Science saved my soul

Great video.


----------



## tekkeN

fucking impressive !

*Love & Theft*


----------



## Danny Weed

badandwicked said:


> Just.... no
> 
> http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/09/climbing_up_a_1700_foot_antenna_tow.html



That is awful, made me feel sick watching it lol.


----------



## badandwicked

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjckqAU8IkM

Masterchef final 2010 lol


----------



## badandwicked

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhEQLdCrmiw

oh lord help me, i have a puerile sense of humour.


----------



## tekkeN

someone check out Love & Theft, sublime animation


----------



## GlasgowE

Remember someone showing me this one morning at a comedown sunday youtube clip session.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OW3HY3y994


----------



## GlasgowE

Need something to balance out my recent rage.

This fits the bill perfectly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XLlcdwQ6pI


----------



## Mailmonkey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR_8SDNQ0ks&feature=player_embedded


----------



## badandwicked

tekkeN said:


> someone check out Love & Theft, sublime animation



That was good.  This is serious but good, worth checking if you have kids or an interest in education  - 

RSA Animate - Changing Education Paradigms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDZFcDGpL4U


----------



## McPanda

Dunno if this has been posted but WHY WHY WHY !!!.............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm_n3hg-Gbg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

The way his body stays so still next to his rather large head is freaking me out! He also does not blink enough. 

That is the ONE song that always sticks in my head too, cheers for that, i'll be singing that all afternoon now!


----------



## cletus

I really hoped someone would pull a gun on that Time Bandit gaylord. Didn't happen


----------



## tekkeN

badandwicked said:


> That was good.  This is serious but good, worth checking if you have kids or an interest in education  -
> 
> RSA Animate - Changing Education Paradigms
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDZFcDGpL4U



that is really well done but not really animation, very infomative though!

here's a very touching little computer animation

*Kiwi!*


----------



## joe90

For my 50th post !!!! 


Crazy Kobe Bryant fan on news
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNBsg43cdTc


----------



## jancrow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHXwqLqeZuU

^^^^^^ FABULOUS


----------



## samb834

Heres a video I found on my friends facebook of some random dude taking a picture of them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TDOxl_yiag&sns=fb


----------



## SkeletalLamper

Lol quite a tune

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt7bwc4ldII


----------



## McPanda

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgB8JQ7ivxw


YAAAAS !!!


----------



## ricardo08

^ nice try.

Fantastic Planet

Love this.


----------



## Spliff Politics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9D0veHTxh0&feature=player_embedded haha, classic


----------



## samb834

I see your Brokeback Potter and raise you Harry Potter and the puppet pals

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx1XIm6q4r4


----------



## eclipsedesign

ricardo08 said:


> ^ nice try.
> 
> Fantastic Planet
> 
> Love this.



Yeah man! Watched that on the tail end of an acid trip but it was the version with shpongle doing the soundtrack, EPIC.


----------



## ricardo08

eclipsedesign said:


> Yeah man! Watched that on the tail end of an acid trip but it was the version with shpongle doing the soundtrack, EPIC.



Shpongle do the soundtrack?? Do you have a link for that?

Shpongle Live at London

Possibly one of the greatest live performances I've seen. Amazing.


----------



## samb834

Haha, I hope this is a real news story :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_Jt_g10Jug


----------



## The Liberal Media

http://www.youtube.com/user/NetiNetiFilms#p/u/2/jQQ6lO168_4


best clip EVER


----------



## McPanda

This is pretty dam awesome !

http://www.break.com/index/giant-ant-colony-is-a-world-wonder.html


----------



## diche

thought provoking, relavant, and a badass beat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXbCwq4ewBU


----------



## McPanda

HAHAA A!!

The Scottish Version of Ice Road Truckers :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBkIZe4ot30&feature=player_embedded#!

"Ice Road truckin, a fukin love it"


----------



## eclipsedesign

Carl Sagan - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p86BPM1GV8M&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## smik2

Early 90's clip about buckfast
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuKZWkgo098


----------



## badandwicked

Lego Black Ops

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smETLCCPTVo&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## nomy

I'm sure most of you have seen this, and sorry if it's in this thread.

It's not funny, just a crazy walk along a crazy mountain path. Nice music too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw&feature=related


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVgmxCcxZcg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-etV57xZ4_I&feature=related

Policemen attacking protesters.


----------



## ricardo08

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ9zF_4bHg0

This MC's actually quite funny.


----------



## ricardo08

nicolas cage losing his shit


----------



## Danny Weed

nomy said:


> I'm sure most of you have seen this, and sorry if it's in this thread.
> 
> It's not funny, just a crazy walk along a crazy mountain path. Nice music too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw&feature=related



Wow that is awesome, I wouldn't dare walk along them bits of wood, one slip and its game over.


----------



## badandwicked

nomy said:


> I'm sure most of you have seen this, and sorry if it's in this thread.
> 
> It's not funny, just a crazy walk along a crazy mountain path. Nice music too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw&feature=related



I couldn't watch parts of that, and my knees felt all weird


----------



## nomy

badandwicked said:


> I couldn't watch parts of that, and my knees felt all weird



Yeah, mad innit. It still gives me that sense of panic when he goes over those holes. All you can see is certain death below.

It's actually not that far from Malaga, so it's on my list of places to...erm visit.


----------



## Sadie

A monkey riding a Baby pig

The title says it all.


----------



## Shambles

And riding it backwards to boot 

Posted elsewhere a while back but reposted for genius - I Am A Motherfucker 

And the second part - starts off just as hilarical but then settles down to a more rounded portrait of a fascinating character. Who is definitely a motherfucker


----------



## Sadie

I actually remember this advert and use the slogan often. 


I learned it by watching YOU

Propaganda at it's best 


Thats a nice stash btw


----------



## eclipsedesign

Jamaican Chop Shop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-jIBHI3U6Y


----------



## ricardo08

Gustavo Dal Farra bass solo


----------



## ricardo08

Rastamouse - new CBBC show


----------



## tekkeN

^ YES! saw the first episode the other day had me giggling


----------



## Danny Weed

I watched rastamouse the other day, I was sure they meant weed when they were saying cheese.


----------



## ricardo08

Danny Weed said:


> I watched rastamouse the other day, I was sure they meant weed when they were saying cheese.



Yeah


----------



## eclipsedesign

Haha I saw that the other day too! Rasta mouse asking where the 'cheese' is at :D


----------



## Bearlove

Two links that have made me smile today 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2cYWfq--Nw


----------



## Chemical Samile

Haven't seen that daft punk hands before - although there is this which you may have seen.

IMO better as it includes hawtness also


----------



## Bearlove

Chemical Samile said:


> Haven't seen that daft punk hands before - although there is this which you may have seen.
> 
> IMO better as it includes hawtness also



Lol I havent seen that before  - its great and Im sure I could find something to do with the one on our right (probably her hair or shopping for new shoes etc )


----------



## Sadie

It must be late as this vid is cracking me up .

Daft Punk do the charlston


----------



## ricardo08

Rampage Jackson vs. Ricardo Arona

8(


Tree of Life


----------



## Ghostface

This is how you dance to dubstep


----------



## Sadie

Bully Parade - Der Kleine Hitler 

It's in German. If you don't speak German it's still kinda funny. It's Bin Laden and Hitler as a child.


----------



## Allein

ricardo08 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ9zF_4bHg0
> 
> This MC's actually quite funny.



That bloke has talent, well worth a listen


----------



## botfly

UFO over Jerusalem last week. Very odd:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u23BiBHvZao&feature=related


----------



## ricardo08

The Known Universe


----------



## Shambles

botfly said:


> UFO over Jerusalem last week. Very odd:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u23BiBHvZao&feature=related



Was just Baby Jeebus popping in to buy a paper is all. Can't ya tell by the shape of the cross? 8)


----------



## Jabberwocky

we are holding jesus ransom

maybe my sense of humour is just purile but this is hilarious.


----------



## botfly

Shambles said:


> Was just Baby Jeebus popping in to buy a paper is all. Can't ya tell by the shape of the cross? 8)


I knew you were a believer.
Some funny comments on youtube, ''obviously their Men In Black memory flashy thingy didn't work before they flew﻿ away''

''googles getting crazy with their earth view﻿ stuff'' LOL


----------



## The RZA

Shambles said:


> Was just Baby Jeebus popping in to buy a paper is all. Can't ya tell by the shape of the cross? 8)



It probably fucked off that quick because it knew sooner or later they'd accuse it of picking on jews.


----------



## ricardo08

harry potter spoof


----------



## The Liberal Media

In case nobody here has seen it, the *brilliant *Volkswagon advert that aired during last weeks superbowl in the US.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0

And , even better the deleted scenes/bloopers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM3s37fZZts&feature=channel

And the kid unveiled .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWYT8gemmuw


----------



## Shambles

Oh dear. And they paid several million for the most expensive ad slot on the planet just for that? Not impressed.

There is a car advert on for... some car or other at the moment which I like a lot though. They were definitely thinking of ketamine when they came up with that one. It's the one where the fella makes the car around him in stages - I do the same thing on ket and end up with all sorts of stuff. But not cars. Probably the single strangest effect of ketamine I don't believe happens... except it does happen. "Conjured" up a backrolled spliff once with just me fingertips even though I had no weed and can't roll spliffs backwards even if I did. Pretty sure that lil admission will go down as another Shamchosis but was a welcome non-existent spliff either way


----------



## The Liberal Media

I loved the star wars one.

Here are some more ( all of which are terrible and not half as good as vader)

The top five US ads aired during the 2011 Super Bowl as scored by Ace Metrix are:

1. Doritos (crisps/ snacks) - "Pug Attack"  (Ace Metrix score: 662)
Watch on YouTube at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpjaOUjUPUc

2. Pepsi Max (soft drinks) - "Love Hurts" (Ace Metrix score: 643)
Watch on YouTube at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVQrH0aHGAc

3. Doritos (crisps/ snacks) - "House Sitting" (Ace Metrix score: 635)
Watch on YouTube at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9eb9S9_nOU

4. Pepsi Max (soft drinks) - "Torpedo Cooler" (Ace Metrix score: 634)
Watch on YouTube at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IouBzdJIR_E

5. Coca-Cola (soft drinks) - "Border Crossing" (Ace Metrix Score: 615)
Watch on YouTube at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqYCwnTrPgo

According to market insights company Nielsen, 49 percent of Americans watched the Super Bowl at home, and during the days before the game Americans spent $184.8 million/€135.9 million on potato chips alone.


----------



## Shambles

As if Americans need adverts to go buying fuckloads of crisps and soft drinks before watching dubious "sports entertainment" events on telly


----------



## Cornishman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_bGEeFaRkk


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a14QZAas_PY

THat's awful about the adverts...seriously...why on earth would you choose to watch them


----------



## The Liberal Media

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiLRtnbcQ2Y&feature=related

Kun Aguero


----------



## Arnold

Mad dog deon
F'in tool


----------



## cletus

^Ungrateful bitch. He's a definitely a keeper.


----------



## DS_

I bet no body calls him "Mad Dog"


----------



## cletus

^Defo a self made nickname.

I once met a guy in the pub who introduced himself as "Psycho Steve" & I burst out laughing in his face. What started as an over confident introduction with the hope of me fearing his presence, quickly turned him into "Meek Steve". I thought he was gonna cry because I didn't take his ridiculous claim seriously :D


----------



## DS_

cletus said:


> ^Defo a self made nickname.
> 
> I once met a guy in the pub who introduced himself as "Psycho Steve" & I burst out laughing in his face. What started as an over confident introduction with the hope of me fearing his presence, quickly turned him into "Meek Steve". I thought he was gonna cry because I didn't take his ridiculous claim seriously :D



Do you go under the name of 'Confidence Crusher Cletus'?


----------



## cletus

lol, yeah that's my opening line when I meet someone new. I make people cry for their momma :D

You find that people who have these nicknames gained them back in Primary 2 because they threw dog shit at someone & it was bit mad at the time. Just like the dogshit, it kind of stuck.


----------



## Shambles

Sex can be exhausting


----------



## Danny Weed

HAHA he must have had some of that tan mdpv


----------



## Shambles

Indeed. Especially enjoyed the spanking action :D

God help him if he ever finds one of these lil critters


----------



## Ismene

*Drunk bloke trying to walk up a hill*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J06qJDqC3MY


----------



## Shambles

Bwahahahaha! Particularly enjoyed the way he kinda gave up on the pavement (too steep of course) so stumbled around in the middle of the road a bit instead. Probably a sailor - hill tacking ftw. Also loved the fact that whoever was surreptitiously filming his troubled walk home had such a prominent crucifix on display but decided it was more Christian to make a funny PooToob vid taking the piss out of his fellow man's misfortune rather than offering any help. Comedy > charity everytime 

Think somebody posted this similarly amusing clip recently - must admit I've had similar issues shopping whilst bladdered. Not quite so severe but have definitely fallen flat on me arse trying to get something from a low shelf a few times before


----------



## botfly

Obama the joker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnIWSI2tkDM


----------



## ricardo08

Harry and Paul "The Beatles - A Long Weekend in Bournemouth"


----------



## Danny Weed

botfly said:


> Obama the joker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnIWSI2tkDM



Haha thanks for reminding me about that, Alex Jones cracks me up.

Alex Jones becomes a Super Saiyan

I remember watching that over and over howling with laughter.


----------



## botfly

Danny Weed said:


> Haha thanks for reminding me about that, Alex Jones cracks me up.
> 
> Alex Jones becomes a Super Saiyan
> 
> I remember watching that over and over howling with laughter.



LOL Alex Jones is a legend.

Here's another funny one about Obama supporters:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIjA0qnU_hc&NR=1


----------



## Danny Weed

HAHA yet another, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVRw79NmEq4

He should seriously consider becoming a comedian.


----------



## Cornishman

Lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojJUzv88Els&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Sadie

Just because I'm in one of those moods where stupid things are cracking me up


Shatner - Ro-ket-man


----------



## Sadie

I'm sure everyone has seen this but I haven't. I love Christopher Walken


Christopher Walken - Poker face


----------



## badandwicked

Cornishman said:


> Lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojJUzv88Els&feature=player_embedded



haha thats great


----------



## Sadie

I'd like to thank my friend Gary for this one. 


I rave u - Feat Dj Ozma


This is Eurovision kinda class. WTF?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Eckhart on TV 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNp9rjrujsM&feature=channel


----------



## The Liberal Media

Sadie said:


> I'd like to thank my friend Gary for this one.
> 
> 
> I rave u - Feat Dj Ozma
> 
> 
> This is *Eurovision kinda *class. WTF?



*Love* Eurovision entries ...  

Spain ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2sun973nfY

France http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4VcSQE7DXg&feature=related


----------



## cletus

As old as the hills themselves, but has to be aired again after all this time.

*NWA Muppets with Attitude* (Sesame Street  )


----------



## Shambles

Sadie said:


> Just because I'm in one of those moods where stupid things are cracking me up
> 
> 
> Shatner - Ro-ket-man



A true classic 

Got a couple of his albums and they never fail to amaze. His most recent one includes this amazing cover of Pulp's _Common People_ - probably his finest work since the _Rocket Man_ era stuff 

Also got the Leonard Nimoy albums which are less great but hardly shite. Classic Nimoy track being this one, of course. Special mention goes to his version of _If I Had a Hammer_ - shame about the vid but otherwise made of pointy-eared, bowl-cut win


----------



## badandwicked

hehe pretty cool


http://vimeo.com/3992741


----------



## megawoof

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HglN4e_1bk

fucking hiliarious kath & kim nightclub scene were the cocktaillllllllls are spiked


----------



## Arnold

Snake loves titties
Shame it died.


----------



## Danny Weed

Charlie Sheen Bi-Winning Dubstep


----------



## Shambles

Arnold said:


> Snake loves titties
> Shame it died.



Bwahahahahaha! That's feckin' hilarical 

Cleopatra she ain't.


----------



## Arnold

Unsurprisingly cause of death for the snake was silicone poisoning. No joke.


----------



## Shambles

Ha! Even better


----------



## felix

cletus said:


> As old as the hills themselves, but has to be aired again after all this time.
> 
> *NWA Muppets with Attitude* (Sesame Street  )



on a similar note, but a touch classier:

All girl school choir sing Dr Dre's "Bitches Ain't Shit"

(apologies if posted before... by myself, even... )


----------



## badandwicked

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do4yRf71oZM

Haha blue peter matt baker just went up in my estimation


----------



## botfly

Joe Pesci prank calls a black gangsta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rUKQSeYlhQ


----------



## Ghostface

If this is real that girl must have taken a shit load of drugs... Trying to make out if they are using a manikin or person 8)8)8)8)8)


----------



## Arnold

In Russia women have more balls then squirrels.


----------



## GlasgowE

Was going through some youtube videos with my pals on Saturday and someone mentioned this,,,,,,

Its an old one but still a classic and I have a suspicion its probably a Glasgow based bluelighter, probably part-time crackhead 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9LqQ9vYVEQ


----------



## Danny Weed

haha im nearly in tears laughing at that.


----------



## GlasgowE

Scotlands number 1 ned

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTcgCVsa-Pg

Im convinced the spade buys his vallies off this cunto!


----------



## Danny Weed

Haha what a cunt.


----------



## cletus

Burnistoun - 2 Litre Bottle of Ginger :D


----------



## Sadie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOhgMAOrp0c&feature=player_embedded


----------



## tekkeN

Top 60 Jewish Ghetto Names


----------



## MrM

tekkeN said:


> Top 60 Jewish Ghetto Names



Lol - took me about 20 before i worked out the joke but highly amusing.

http://vimeo.com/1908224?hd=1

I'm going to be sticking this on if i get the chance to try methoxetamine.


----------



## Beak

http://youtu.be/Z0CSCmth3A0

absolutely brilliant john sparkes


http://youtu.be/ayYf9O_jMpg

bert bastard......arse


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

The difference between you and us is that we have brains.

The Fall - Fiery Jack


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

The Fall - No Xmas for John Quays


----------



## MrM

StoneHappyMonday said:


> The difference between you and us is that we have brains.
> 
> The Fall - Fiery Jack



Not heard of them before but they sound good. Kind of reminds me of Captain Beefheart (in as much as anything can be similar to him).


----------



## Beak

MrM said:


> Not heard of them before but they sound good. Kind of reminds me of Captain Beefheart (in as much as anything can be similar to him).



you havent heard of the fall!!!

excellent,but hard to see live,have seen em 3 times and mark e smith is usually pissed out o his mind,
had to be carried on to stage last time,he growled into the mike for 20mins,was still brilliant tho,



http://youtu.be/z9snqPgrAMQ

http://youtu.be/i90EMCj98es

http://youtu.be/Ot3Bdtqq7fo

http://youtu.be/jQ-lsCkvbOs


----------



## ructions

Shambles said:


> Think somebody posted this similarly amusing clip recently - must admit I've had similar issues shopping whilst bladdered. Not quite so severe but have definitely fallen flat on me arse trying to get something from a low shelf a few times before



Hahahaha!!! Now that clip is funny!!! Really REALLY funny!!! Thats the best laugh i've had in ages!!!!


----------



## TomatoPaste

Turkish Television...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUuhI5njIVU


----------



## HouseFever

haha 80s video dating.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bomkgXeDkE


----------



## ructions

This clip is not some much funny, its more strange!! I'm not normally one to believe in these kind of things, but this clip is well worth a watch & there is some amazing footage in it!! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=gq4izhwg3Mo


----------



## Sadie

It's not youtube but it's a pretty cool vid


3d light show


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNYmK19-d0U
#this has been posted before but look at how much he's blinking...and tell me what that tells you.


----------



## mattnotrik

kangaroo boxes man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_FVD0BR2Mc


----------



## mattnotrik

ructions said:


> This clip is not some much funny, its more strange!! I'm not normally one to believe in these kind of things, but this clip is well worth a watch & there is some amazing footage in it!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=gq4izhwg3Mo



sorry to ruin it for you but the one above norway and the one above Jerusalem have both been proven fakes, not sure about the others though 

Alot of the other vidoes do look very interesting but any of them could be easily easily faked, I do believe that they do exist obviously but im not sure about some of videos on that, I think some of them are goverment weapons testing videos etc There was one that was in china that looked like some UFO but ended up being some strange missile that had blown up and was spiralling in circles


----------



## Mugz

Skittles Advert - Midas Touch (extended version)

My favourite advert, the youtube version is loads better than the tv version though.


----------



## perfect haze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjF9lwKGV1A&NR=1

best YT vid ever


----------



## botfly

English Language in 24 Accents


----------



## Mugz

Wish people would put descriptions of the video in their posts so we at least know what we are about to watch. I wont click anything unless I have an idea of what it is going to be. 

DESCRIPTIONS PLZZZ!!!


----------



## Mugz

This thread needs more action.

If you don't laugh out loud mutiple times at this clip then you need a new sense of humour!

Jack Bauer Interrogates Santa Claus

Certainly cheered me up after I was almost in tears :D


----------



## mattnotrik

botfly said:


> English Language in 24 Accents



That guys impressions are terrible... not sure if serious


----------



## th3 s1aught3r

Gabriel Byrne does a Jedward impression 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls2Nbf_QuQE&feature=aso


----------



## Tangerine Dream

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg&feature=related

Charlie sheen I'm bi-winning interview REMIX (well catchy chorus!)

Well good!


----------



## HouseFever

seriously wtf?

Madness: This Is What Rihanna's S&M Has Done To Kids!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaqH5lQJnaM


----------



## Ghostface

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgGBi829pfQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## fluffybudzz

Ghostface said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgGBi829pfQ&feature=player_embedded



My parents live real close to wimbledon tennis club and so they rent the house out to Kim Clijsters and her family during the tournament. This year will be the second time. I haven't met her yet tho


----------



## ructions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1UvxxYIv3U&feature=related

Hahaha!! This just cracks me up!! I know its cruel, but its funny!! Its the wobbly legs that get me every time!!! Hehehehe!!! :D


----------



## Arnold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IzXmb4fIIE&feature=player_embedded
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cc5_1307433924

Brown trousers.


----------



## amnesiaseizure

Great doc on Heroin and the drugs laws. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC_nrLIc2Zk

Let's hope some fairly influential people watched this.


----------



## ructions

amnesiaseizure said:


> Great doc on Heroin and the drugs laws.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC_nrLIc2Zk
> 
> Let's hope some fairly influential people watched this.



Hi Amnesiaseizure  I only just saw your link just now, it looks good! I can't watch it now coz its late & i have to be up early in the morning for work, but i'll deffo watch it tomorrow. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## cletus

*Insane Downhill Bike Race In Chile*


----------



## Sadie

dunno why but this vid cracks me up

cat


----------



## Mugz

The English Language In 24 Accents 

Very funny and good accent skills.


----------



## Allein

750cc Vespa


----------



## Mugz

^^ I don't get it, is that meant to be funny in some way? will it only be funny to vespa owners? it seems a pretty uninteresting boring video of a guy riding a vespa up the road and then back again


----------



## Arnold

^Clue is in the engine size have you ever seen a Vespa?

Despite that and the noise it still seems slow as fuck with those little wheels.


----------



## Allein

Mugz said:


> ^^ I don't get it, is that meant to be funny in some way? will it only be funny to vespa owners? it seems a pretty uninteresting boring video of a guy riding a vespa up the road and then back again



No I guess if your not into scooters it might not be that interesting....note this one is a 1970's small frame vespa with a 750cc 4 cylinder motorcycle engine firing it up the road.

I didn't know there was some kinda of standard that had to be met, in future I'll try a bit harder


----------



## Mugz

well yeah I know vespas normally have much smaller engines, but I really expected it to look like it was going really fast but it looked pretty slow, I agree with Arnold


----------



## lethe_drowned

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WEcv-NBA4Y it's a poem by tim keys, from charlie brookers screen wipe.
it's called politics and its about gordon brown and obama and browns glass eye.


----------



## scrooloose

cletus said:


> *Insane Downhill Bike Race In Chile*



That was great. 0.36 translates-'fuck off dog'

It would have been amusing if he had attempted to go through the concrete pipe.


----------



## Allein

Arnold said:


> ^Clue is in the engine size have you ever seen a Vespa?
> 
> Despite that and the noise it still seems slow as fuck with those little wheels.



I read an article on the guy, he lives in Italy, this was test run and he never gets it out of second gear !!  pure fear I rekon.

I fairly well know converstion for Lambrettas is fitting and RD350LC engine, gives a top end of about 110Mph.


as i said I'll try harder with the tube link guys.......atm23 slopes off in shame...


Arnold's just chipping in because he knows he knows I'm kickin his fekin backside in the best Hardcore tune battle


----------



## Mugz

Go to the naughty corner and don't come back until you have some better videos  























only kidding of course, sharing is caring, even if the sharing isn't to everybodies taste :D


----------



## tambourine-man

Somebody linked to this years ago.  I was impressed then and it still impresses me now.  It's basically one of the best 'robot-dance' sequences I've ever seen.  The guy is just flips between being made of rubber and then genuinely looking like he's been bolted together. :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YJ3BTKMILw

Ignore the two divs at the start of the clip, you're looking for the guy in an orange/red top.


----------



## cletus

I fucking love this.

*Masterchef Base*


----------



## Arnold

Scientific research on different drug effects on spiders


----------



## ricardo08

Trolling Saruman


----------



## LivingOnValium

This one's the shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Type - Man Crush (No Homo)


----------



## Allein

I'm loathed to post here given the derision I faced last time

Had to share this fine example of "singing in a club style" from Paul Shane


Paul Shane pebble mill you've lost that loving feeling


----------



## zaramorf

Give this a chance, someone posted one in the first page, but i thought this one is better, 2nd guy nathan is a genius

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3kyNGVK-hI


----------



## zaramorf

Give this one chance, its class!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA8z7f7a2Pk&feature=related


----------



## Arnold

My new hero Mike Strutter
Mike Strutter 2 
Best one yet


----------



## cletus

Mike Strutter is excellent  I remember seeing this on a Russell Brand standup show on channel 4 a while back.

Mr & Fucking Mrs (c/w bleeding coke nose)


----------



## Arnold

^ brilliant .


----------



## mattnotrik

You know them horrible piss troughs they have at festivals? Someone does a front first slide through one for $60.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwmOEg07nhY


----------



## Arnold

^Kinda similar urinal incident


----------



## jancrow

This animation is hilarious and disturbing in equal measure, and pretty long too, but worth watching:

http://www.vimeo.com/19723116


----------



## Glitched

This has probably already been seem by most of you, it may have already been put in this thread but I saw it again the other day and had to post it here on the off chance that someone hasn't seen it yet!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf8G-c_eAhs


----------



## joe90

Darth Vadar being a prick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI39jU24InY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## joe90

enjoyed this..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14MP12xwSx4


----------



## joe90

This had me laughing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63Y5XjlO4vk&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Arnold

Snoop dog goes horticultural
just seen that it had been posted in the dopehead thread already...


----------



## ponch

Good video to revive this thread with, filthy teenagers with their drugs and their dubstep and their gun fingers.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150579535319546


----------



## mattnotrik

ponch said:


> Good video to revive this thread with, filthy teenagers with their drugs and their dubstep and their gun fingers.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150579535319546



Hahah I was just about to post that, I love the guy on the right feeding her booze then the other guy giving her the old in n out like there not right at the front, twisted who cares


----------



## ponch

It's very bizarre. I didn't even notice the guy feeding her booze :D. Shes got her own drink, why?!


----------



## Arnold

Meet Jonah


----------



## suburu

Hahah bizzle half man half dog!

Bizzle gets some Dunkers


----------



## Arnold

Share the rainbow....


America YEAH!!!!


----------



## ructions

I like this bloke so i do!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lmIRdSHqEeg#!


----------



## CbRoXiDe

It's all about the good ol' trusty vagina tent. Keeping campers warm for 5+ years.


Side note, on my venture into the weird part of youtube were I found the almighty vagina tent. I also found real birth videos. Wasn't aware that was allowed on there. But must say, i'd heard giving birth was a horrific looking site. But actually seeing it, dear god... it really well and truely is the most gruesome, terrifying, nasty, vomit inducing thing i've ever seen. How in gods name did the notion of giving birth become a 'beautiful thing'?!


----------



## Arnold

That'll teach the little shitting machines


----------



## wcote

TUNE - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXydggAM5r4


----------



## Mugz

*Mary Poppins: A Spoonful Of Sugar
*



Actually quite a funny video, makes me want to get some acid and watch mary poppins whilst on it.


----------



## Ghostface

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxGNWMGnfio

I really can't add a title


----------



## swedger77

Midget DJ

This is quality, and a bangin' tune too

http://youtu.be/jyeL8wd0arU


----------



## Arnold

Sheep


----------



## badandwicked

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BBx8BwLhqg&feature=related

so thats why they tell you take your jewelry off before an mri,,,


----------



## swedger77

i found this amusing. uses quite a bit of Dundee lingo....................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=B7QqGb5q__A


----------



## eclipsedesign

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNG9gSJKbAo&feature=relmfu

Would love to get this guy in my bedroom with a mic...


----------



## Arnold

Rap battle - chav vs teacher

Some of those others iz well wicked too innit, ' I love my horticulture and I'll culture that old whore'


----------



## Arnold

Arnold said:


> Sheep


Same bloke different video Flash


----------



## ricardo08

Cassetteboy vs The News


----------



## Tec

Not sure if a repost, but this is amazing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WibmcsEGLKo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Arnold

Someone's nicking my food


----------



## swedger77

Saw this and thought of the SPade in a couple of years

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpVRl3fu0us&feature=related 

Although the Spade accent will be a lot better than that CAAANT


----------



## Mahvet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5Twal_VYVU

What would you doo if you were bein hit in the heyad with a crow bar and you had an assault rifle in your hand??

( not that i have a gun)



but if i did..


----------



## Furious George

Mahvet said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5Twal_VYVU
> 
> What would you doo if you were bein hit in the heyad with a crow bar and you had an assault rifle in your hand??
> 
> ( not that i have a gun)
> 
> 
> 
> but if i did..



Why do I feel like I know you?


----------



## Mahvet

where are you from?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5Twal_VYVU


----------



## badandwicked

Furious George said:


> Why do I feel like I know you?



Thats exactly what i was just thinking George


----------



## Mahvet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pvb4E3oN4w0

Nick goes mental..

thats the thing about faces baw/george. they can come off.. You could be sitting there with your mates, taking drugs,, enemy in front of you .. WALLOP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Kg5NdwH8zE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BblmbLxku_o&feature=related Nick doing Casper troy


----------



## badandwicked

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=70eU840lc38#!


----------



## Arnold

A DRAMATIC SURPRISE ON A QUIET SQUARE


----------



## mattnotrik

Anyone seen this?

The Himalayas cannabis valley - FRANCE 24.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nfG4unvXis&feature=related

Showing some of the blonde being made also a funny bit

"Even the constable is finding it hard to get up the hard mountain, so he stops to roll himself a joint" and he gets caught by his supervisor lol

"the police officer has been too busy to realise the cannabis growing outside his own office"


----------



## Cornishman

Just over a quid a gramme for decent Indian hashish. Niiiice.


----------



## thecamelduluxe

If you guys like that sort of stuff you should check out "Strainhunters" - very interesting. Although many gratuitous smoking scenes.


----------



## Arnold

Robbing bitches 
Don't think he can expect any blowjobs for the next week.


----------



## Albion

Joe Rogan is a god. So is Doug Stanhope.


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

Just watched that Scotsman.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRkDicwjRQs&feature=related This ones cool 2. The Illusion of Reality.

 Ending with Bill Hicks 'Dont forget its all just a ride'.%)


----------



## Albion

YellowPolkaDotHalo said:


> Just watched that Scotsman.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRkDicwjRQs&feature=related This ones cool 2. The Illusion of Reality.
> 
> Ending with Bill Hicks 'Dont forget its all just a ride'.%)



This one's a lot less grounded in science, I feel. At least not mainstream science. Talking about emotions as frequencies of vibration, is that true?


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

If everything is energy or a vibration I would imagine they would have to be. 

I found the bit about chaos theory and fractals really interesting. How patterns emerge from chaos. Or matter from waves. It reminded me of land mass coming up out of the sea.( Genesis)


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

So if prophets or crackpots are talking from or in a different frequency then their words or ideas will seem crackled or weird to minds on other frequency's. Perhaps thats why prophesies are symbolic or expressed in parables. 
Its a bit like a cloud trying to talk to a bush and explain what being a cloud is like. The bush is just thinking 'what a mentalist' lol

Will have a look at them later Scotsman thanks.. just been skiving here and gotta press on.. 

Love Bill yeah  

I saw the Wogan interview with David Icke when it was aired. He was completely humiliated. Terry was being a right wanker to him and had the audience behind him. Really hard to watch. 
Hes done bloody well for himself though ay? Hes like the conspiracy theorists messiah.


----------



## jancrow

Utterly insane basketball slam dunk, actually fairly worth watching. If it's real, blah, cynicism etc.


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

Is that a documentary?

I knew those East Anglians were a funny lot.

I've been all advaita and what is time and realityyyy since watching the last few vids ( not the basketball one though)

Scot there was a post in the middle but its vanished. ( re east anglian doggys )


----------



## Albion

Sorry twas the wrong thread 8) Very inappropriate indeed haha


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

I thought it was an expose.


----------



## Albion

You know I wish it was.


----------



## ColtDan

Plane flying low over a Lamborghini
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIEQ...wp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=104&feature=plpp_video

Best DJ Accident ever!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7Qa...wp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=238&feature=plpp_video


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-nP4yD1hkk&feature=youtu.be

BBC documentary on alternate realities, parallel universes etc.

One mxe trip I had.. I was just opening doors into parrallel universes. One place I found my self it seemed like Tudor England had colllded with some kind of Cath kidston 1930s world.


----------



## Albion

Here's one I made earlier 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da0AT9W9irc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ponch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhxqIITtTtU


----------



## Arnold

Do you have cock?


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQnhkA5t7s8

Borat mingling with new agers.. Cracks me up!


----------



## FlippingTop

Lol.

"how did you feel?", "very proud"


----------



## Albion

mattnotrik said:


> Anyone seen this?
> 
> The Himalayas cannabis valley - FRANCE 24.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nfG4unvXis&feature=related
> 
> Showing some of the blonde being made also a funny bit
> 
> "Even the constable is finding it hard to get up the hard mountain, so he stops to roll himself a joint" and he gets caught by his supervisor lol
> 
> "the police officer has been too busy to realise the cannabis growing outside his own office"



This is a pretty good news report. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Arnold

Spot thecunt at 8:20


----------



## Arnold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bAhBtw0NuuQ


----------



## Cornishman

Insane http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmlAW_1hgT8&feature=g-vrec


----------



## Albion

How the hell is he not scraping his face along the jagged ground? Insane is definitely the word!


----------



## watsons torment

i've watched loads of those Jeb Corliss wingsuit videos, certified nutter.  does not always work out well for him though

i'm trying to find the video of him where he is flying though a forest dodging trees


----------



## Cornishman

I half expected to see a vid of Mister Corliss dead for a moment there. 

Living life to the full ftw. I envy anyone who can pull off those stunts.


----------



## RLP

I did something similar last weekend, shortly before I flew my private jet to Washington and dined with President Obama.


----------



## felix

I dunno if this has been posted before, but it should've been. 

Spiders on Drugs

(yeah, I thought I'd seen it before, but this is a funny one :D)


----------



## parttime crackhead

^ That video's older than you!


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DONrKwEFgbE Tom cruise getting squirted.

Classic Tom Cruise..'youre a jerk'


----------



## watsons torment

felix said:


> I dunno if this has been posted before, but it should've been.
> 
> Spiders on Drugs
> 
> (yeah, I thought I'd seen it before, but this is a funny one :D)



hah, that was great.. was just about to turn it off while muttering 'get with the times felix' and then it mentioned the spider restraining order.


----------



## felix

yep - you need to watch to the end... try it, crackhead.


----------



## mattnotrik

Guy smashes up TMOBILe shop in manchester

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VbnEB9ntztY

ahh boredom...


----------



## Albion

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - The TV series from the 80s...Way better than the film. Probably my first obsession as a 3-5 year old kid as I used to watch the VHS box set my parents owned  I reckon this is why I love Boards Of Canada...


----------



## Arnold

Yehaa ...oh shit ....splat


----------



## Cornishman

Hahaha


----------



## Mugz

Hollyoaks' Sinead - Wind It Up Dance


----------



## ponch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACqVAfMzngs


----------



## Cornishman

A tribe in Papua New Guinea meet technology/the western world for the 1st time. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHjYxgvnMEE&feature=related


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

Cornishman said:


> A tribe in Papua New Guinea meet technology/the western world for the 1st time. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHjYxgvnMEE&feature=related



I just watched that Cornish. Thanks it was brill. 

I wonder what that tribe looks like now?


----------



## ColtDan

Joe Rogan - What Is Reality
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2xzIgdD_XA


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9SL_lrKmKs

eurgh.


----------



## Cornishman

Disgusting 8(


----------



## badandwicked

Cornishman said:


> A tribe in Papua New Guinea meet technology/the western world for the 1st time. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHjYxgvnMEE&feature=related



That was amazing Cornish.

''the white man gave them alcohol but they got their revenge by giving him tobacco''


----------



## Mental Kenny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwolYFGM9pU

Gold fish in nitrogen


----------



## Cornishman

'Strange addictions' S03E01- A man sexually addicted to his (male?) car, and a woman addicted to snorting baby powder. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONBGIMrlSjw


----------



## Mugz

just got sent this from a mate that used to work at my work, I could probably post it in the football thread too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPBm-GvEVlg


----------



## Marmalade

Can't believe I hadn't seen this before - I've just been told it's old, but regardless, it's funny as fuck and it's just had me in stitches. I LOVE this kind of humour. It's very Monty Python and it's perfect. Love it lots 

*Markets of Britain, a short film by Lee Titt (via Serafinowicz and Popper) *

'_*A cat, mini-emus ... a couple of blue whales'*_ ...


----------



## kandykush101

Flying Penguins on BBC Documentary

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrxmpihCjqw


----------



## Albion

Marmalade said:


> Can't believe I hadn't seen this before - I've just been told it's old, but regardless, it's funny as fuck and it's just had me in stitches. I LOVE this kind of humour. It's very Monty Python and it's perfect. Love it lots
> 
> *Markets of Britain, a short film by Lee Titt (via Serafinowicz and Popper) *
> 
> '_*A cat, mini-emus ... a couple of blue whales'*_ ...



Oh that is one of the best videos on youtube


----------



## Marmalade

Had you seen it before Alby? Has it been on tv? I can't believe it's got so few views considering just how fucking funny it is. 

I'm not that familiar with Serafinowicz really, altho I remember seeing/hearing him about on TV. I'm gonna remedy that today and try and source whatever he's done and 'purchase' it and have a comedy day. 

I could seriously sit and watch a full movie of the above clip ... I want him to take me through the 50's, 60's and 70's. It's fucking perfect comedy. I will forever call chickens 'mini-emus' now and sheep blue whales.


----------



## Cornishman

Pencils, lol.


----------



## Mental Kenny

Jamaican Badman Style, best Gangnam parody I've seen so far.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkIXlf-9k7I


----------



## ponch

What a cunt!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d2f_1349679781


----------



## knock

ponch said:


> What a cunt!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d2f_1349679781



Fuck sake. I stopped being that much of a dick when I was 7 or 8. Doubtful if it's real, tbh.


----------



## ponch

I would hope it isn't.

How to cook fried chicken like a deranged lunatic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adUjMNtXkSQ


----------



## Arnold

Pussy ain't shit


----------



## Arnold

Imma burn in hell for laughing but would feel right at home with that lot.


----------



## Cornishman

^^^ Twas posted a while back 

Top vid,


----------



## Mugz

Jelly On A Plate - Watch while tripping 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AUe-hy6q5Y


----------



## Arnold

Someone pissed in it's whiskas


----------



## Cornishman

I _have_ to do this someday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaMTSOI1Zk4&feature=related


----------



## mattnotrik

Cornishman said:


> I _have_ to do this someday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaMTSOI1Zk4&feature=related



Love watching these videos.. thinks its as close as to flying a human will ever get, almost like a dream. Wonder how much training it takes, my mates a qualified sky diver can do it alone, but wingsuit is on another level....


----------



## Cornishman

This one is hilarious. 

Mister policeman wasn't too happy... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAB4o1RqQ3o&feature=related

(SKIP to 1 min)


----------



## amnesiaseizure

Oh my god.

And can anyone tell me why my mouth waters when i watch cysts being drained or cut off my dead skin??


----------



## amnesiaseizure

I didn't think it could get MUCH WORSE!

Now I'm off to look up how the he'll you catch these things...


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

amnesiaseizure said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> And can anyone tell me why my mouth waters when i watch cysts being drained or cut off my dead skin??



I know what you mean amnesia lol.. check this out. Humongous blackheads. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_eotalJJEM


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auiYBtx-Vxw

Just saw this. The Peckham Terminatress lol.


----------



## The Liberal Media

YellowPolkaDotHalo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auiYBtx-Vxw
> 
> Just saw this. The Peckham Terminatress lol.


I wanted to laugh at that, but just too depressing

Well actually it was pretty funny as well , but not in the right way.

It was like watching Arsenal fan Kye today


----------



## Arnold

> I got a way of shutting her up. Pul her track suit bottom down, raw dog her in her arse- grab the back of her neck and make her taste﻿ her own shit.


The highest rated comment has got it spot on. ( I swear it wasn't me lol)


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

She actually says 'am I bothered' at the end of the clip :D


----------



## amnesiaseizure

YellowPolkaDotHalo said:


> I know what you mean amnesia lol.. check this out. Humongous blackheads.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_eotalJJEM



Already seen it I'm afraid Polka but thank you kindly. I am literally drooling... What THE FUCK is that about hey? HEY???


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

Ha Ha hes a star!

Amnesia look..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5yJQf6uukY


----------



## amnesiaseizure

Oh you minx!! I've just puddled in my lap.


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

ll :D ll


----------



## amnesiaseizure

ks     (?)














not sure what any of this means but it feels slightly flirtatious.

edit: oh you edited it and now it makes more sense. And i make less. Sense.

I'm going to bed now. Nighty night.


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

Ha.. no I made several attempts to post a smile on its own but it wasn't having it. 

I suppose those vids were a bit suggestive.so I can see why you thought that :D

NN x ks:D


----------



## mattnotrik

Bill Dance's classic bloopers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr78dNsjPuc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Mental Kenny

Thunderdome 1996

I can honestly say I would happily trade my mother to organ dealers if I could get on a time machine and go to this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx7n...5I_kepxzJy-tspyA&index=111&feature=plpp_video

Music properly starts from 4:40 into the video

Also check out the geezer at 6:22, hahahahahahaha 90s pills innit





Managed to take a better screenshot, what a lad


----------



## Arnold

Boob block


----------



## Mailmonkey

Mental Kenny said:


> Thunderdome 1996
> 
> I can honestly say I would happily trade my mother to organ dealers if I could get on a time machine and go to this:



That looks fucking dreadful Kenny....just a load of sweaty gurning blokes, there were some fucking great events through the 90's, with girls and everything


----------



## Allein

Mailmonkey said:


> That looks fucking dreadful Kenny....just a load of sweaty gurning blokes, there were some fucking great events through the 90's, with girls and everything



LOL, I'll post this again as it's the only thing I've ever found with me in it :D

Exodus clophill sandpit 1999

Good times never to be forgotten


----------



## Mailmonkey

atm23 said:


> LOL, I'll post this again as it's the only thing I've ever found with me in it :D
> 
> Exodus clophill sandpit 1999
> 
> Good times never to be forgotten



yeah, that looks more like the 90's to me 



> it's the only thing I've ever found with me in it



pink-ish t-shirt?


----------



## Allein

They were fucking great parties, made club nights and such look like the pale parody that they are.....and they had girls:D

I still see the guy DJing from time to time, he was called THD at the time...The Hardcore Disciple..top bloke when he wasnt DJing he was down with the people going postal with the rest of us.

This Sand Pit parties, of which there were a fair few were the best, great surface to dance on, big cliffs of sand to throw yourself off and the sunrises were epic.

[Exodus Woodside 1997 Pt3


----------



## The Liberal Media

atm23 said:


> LOL, I'll post this again as it's the only thing I've ever found with me in it :D
> 
> Exodus clophill sandpit 1999
> 
> Good times never to be forgotten



Nice Clip

Heres another blast from the past  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO3vp8TeX7k


----------



## The Liberal Media

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axGRgIflRYk

Good times.
Was on 5 pills that night and lost count of the drops of liquid I had 
Someone asked me to go up in the hills to let off the flares, I was so sketched out by the acid I just ran off


----------



## Arnold

^how old are you tlm? I'm guessing around 35?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Arnold said:


> ^how old are you tlm? I'm guessing around 35?





Pretty close, almost pushing the late 30's... not quite there yet lol


----------



## Mailmonkey

I used to like my parties, but one club I used to fucking LOVE was the que club in Brum, went there at least 2-3 times a month through a lot of the mid-90's, Atomic Jam, Spacehopper, 3rd Eye,CitriCity, loads of amazing nights there, 6am license, no prob smoking weed etc, nice regular crowd there and all knew each other from same parties round the Midlands...

Wasn't at this night, but it's around the time we went a lot

Atomic Jam 16/03/1996 - Colin Faver & Sven Vath - Que Club


----------



## Allein

The Liberal Media said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axGRgIflRYk
> 
> Good times.
> Was on 5 pills that night and lost count of the drops of liquid I had
> Someone asked me to go up in the hills to let off the flares, I was so sketched out by the acid I just ran off



That looks great, you can see the mix of people and that general do as you fuckin like attitude.

We were only talking the other nigh about a party we went to on the 5th of November in a massive warehouse and they were letting off massive fireworks in side ...everyone was off it on MDA and whatever else they could get hold of.....another world.

I knew a lot of the people that ran them, some of them really great people and they had the sense of humour that only drugs can bring, that night they started outting loads of echo on the MC mic and gibbering absolute rubbish over it, I was up near the decks at the time and they were pissing themselves:D


----------



## tambourine-man

Mental Kenny said:


> Managed to take a better screenshot, what a lad


That is disturbing.


----------



## The Liberal Media

atm23 said:


> That looks great, you can see the mix of people and that general do as you fuckin like attitude.
> 
> We were only talking the other nigh about a party we went to on the 5th of November in a massive warehouse and they were letting off massive fireworks in side ...everyone was off it on MDA and whatever else they could get hold of.....another world.
> 
> I knew a lot of the people that ran them, some of them really great people and they had the sense of humour that only drugs can bring, that night they started outting loads of echo on the MC mic and gibbering absolute rubbish over it, I was up near the decks at the time and they were pissing themselves:D



AYE those were the days, that Dune rave was the best I ever went to along with the Moontribe ones and Elevation ones.

Great pills back then as well, lucky charms, mcintosh, white speckles..This was before the 98 wave of Mitsis.
The really nice clean GHB around and the waves of INSANE Liquid Acid made in SF and washing its way down to LA was just a bonus of course  Much better acid than the Black Pyramid Geltabs that were around in 96

Another Blast from the past, one of the best nights of my life 
FEKKIN ACE tune as well 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA6UvIhqc_o


----------



## The Liberal Media

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAlKBrsK54U&feature=related

Cant beat a bit of MARUSHA either
Ace


----------



## Mental Kenny

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0h...5I_kepxzJy-tspyA&index=263&feature=plpp_video

Brilliant^


Edit: oops copy and paste fail, I meant to share this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2flbDkq9d1k&feature=BFa&list=FLwbXlHb5I_kepxzJy-tspyA

Amazing video, great music.


----------



## The Liberal Media

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybo8R6kYJ98

Love this clip, fucking  nail meet hammer !!!


----------



## Mugz

This is ome fucking amazing maths

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=pfa3MHLLSWI&NR=1


----------



## Arnold

She ain't bad


----------



## Mugz

mousing over that link arnold, almost clicked it, then said no thanks, I am not a fan of anal sex porn.


----------



## Arnold

Team blacksheep at it again fucking London!


----------



## Mugz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh6XKDsOQq8


----------



## Arnold

Some new hoe pulling power


----------



## Mental Kenny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMVNjMF1Suo

"Umshini Wam" Die Antwoord Harmony Korine

Amazing short film by Harmony Korine, the director who made Gummo, featuring Die Antwoord. It's awesome.


----------



## Albion

Fucking love that film, and Die Antwoord.

Henry the Hoover's cocaine overdose.


----------



## Arnold

Israel vs the world


----------



## thattoh

Amazing video that needs donations to be released (music licence shit), here is the site with a preview on it..

Blackburn Raves


----------



## Mental Kenny

This is an amazing video!! Watch it, I swear it's awesome:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouyC28ffPjQ&feature=youtu.be

SKisM - Experts


----------



## Mugz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeWOYfBUcaM&feature=plcp


----------



## ColtDan

Albion said:


> Henry the Hoover's cocaine overdose.



brilliant hahaha


----------



## mydrugbuddy

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=480710195285762&set=vb.100000403577308&type=3&permPage=1

sound needs to be on.

Also 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S54Mnm_Dc8

Jimmy White has a bad day at the office, during a televised snooker tournament. Such a "FUCK IT ALL" gesture. Absolutely love it.


----------



## jancrow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZ60sEvX1Y

some bear cubs in what I believe our seppo chums call a 'dumpster'.


----------



## knock

jancrow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZ60sEvX1Y
> 
> some bear cubs in what I believe our seppo chums call a 'dumpster'.



Reminds me of Lemmings for some reason.


----------



## jay-e-tard

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiqfGVmBD6U thought i had to share this, had me in tears anyway.


----------



## Mental Kenny

This video makes me feel better than MDMA, MXE, oxycontin and a blowjob from Jesus combined. I swear for me this is BLISS, makes me feel warm on the inside. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Pd...5I_kepxzJy-tspyA&index=958&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Cornishman

Cats ftw.


----------



## farmaz

Albion said:


> .
> 
> Henry the Hoover's cocaine overdose.



I laughed so much I had tears in my eyes, had the same thing happen to me from MXE but I was doing lines like Henry also


----------



## farmaz

Anyone that knows about Mexico will know of Los Zeta.

Well here is some Zeta members at a party doing erm "dancing" 

I don't know if I should laugh till I cry or be impressed by these dance moves tbh, I have never seen anything like it.

White jeans has the best moves imo but blue jeans aint far behind

EL VERDADERO VIDEO DE LOS ZETAS EN UNA FIESTA PRIVADA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA2ZuavEeoU


----------



## knock

Scotsman said:


> This guy talks some fucking sense.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctUecTdPEO0



I like what he has to say about believing versus thinking. He mentioned reptilians which I thought was unfortunate but I can see past it, it's just his turn of phrase.

I think he makes a mistake, though, to say "evolution not revolution". I think it's a false dichotomy, for a start. Evolution is piecemeal change, and revolution is fundamental change. He advocates piecemeal change over fundamental change. He justifies this on the grounds that revolutions have, so far, always ended up with the same state of affairs as what came before. And he's right, all revolutions have failed, but, and this is his big error, he doesn't see that the stand-out moments of failed revolution swim in a vast ocean of failed evolution! Gradual change is the dominant actor in history, we can name and point at revolutions because they're so unusual, and it's the hope that gradual change will succeed (and he's right to criticise hope) that makes the revolutions fail. It's what keeps the forces behind revolution down to a safe level for the "predators". Hope in gradual change leads to a confusion of possible changes, and because all those possible changes lead to a state of affairs much like (by definition!) the status quo, there's no clear way to get everyone behind the right changes.


----------



## Mental Kenny

farmaz said:


> Anyone that knows about Mexico will know of Los Zeta.
> 
> Well here is some Zeta members at a party doing erm "dancing"
> 
> I don't know if I should laugh till I cry or be impressed by these dance moves tbh, I have never seen anything like it.
> 
> White jeans has the best moves imo but blue jeans aint far behind
> 
> EL VERDADERO VIDEO DE LOS ZETAS EN UNA FIESTA PRIVADA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA2ZuavEeoU



Hahahaha. To be fair though if I had access to coke as pure as the one they get, I'd be dancing like that as well.


----------



## farmaz

Mental Kenny said:


> Hahahaha. To be fair though if I had access to coke as pure as the one they get, I'd be dancing like that as well.



Who you calling it on Kenny?.......I still think white jeans is just going on sick tbh.

It's the way white jeans buys his time standing still or doing a weird arm dance then when the music drops goes fucking nuts.  I am addicted to this video as it makes me laugh so much each time I see it.

Those Zeta gang members are savage, some of the stuff they do to people is just terrible yet they go on like idiots with their dancing.


----------



## adam west

sexy chistmas treat nsfw: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrX4z3MrAZc


----------



## mydrugbuddy

2 crazy girls - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCabNcEM0r0

I quite like this clip for some reason.

Oh, and this famous one, the "Hey clip" for more innocent reasons, honestly !!

Girls  dancing/performing to the Pixies "Hey" in their bedroom. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_CSo1gOd48
Fucking brilliantly timed and executed, and to one of the greatest tracks ever, to boot.


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

This is fucking tragic. The poor poor woman. Shiiiit!

When bum implants go very wrong 

She looks like shes got a couple of plates tucked into her bum cheeks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awCR3kMkxng


----------



## ColtDan

^ thats awful

Check the moves on these nutters, especially gandalf at 1:25, amazing. cracks me up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALTc...wp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=213&feature=plpp_video


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

ColtDan said:


> ^ thats awful
> 
> Check the moves on these nutters, especially gandalf at 1:25, amazing. cracks me up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALTc...wp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=213&feature=plpp_video





I suppose you had to be there dan. Gandalf and co probably thought they were good dancers an enjoyed that groove even if some of the crowd didn't. Mostly notably the little chap who had his mouth open in utter dismay in much the same way P does when I start Mum Dancing my Madonna moves.


----------



## ponch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOD5mcMnfmI

&

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gAkUh5pyfI


----------



## farmaz

Angry granpa at xmas.
The guy is classic, I get all his youtube videos, several people say I am a English version of him sadly.

Angry Grandpa's Christmas Tree 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lzoJ_xwIYiw


----------



## Arnold

Flip side


----------



## Shambles

Stewart Lee - Rap Singers (extended mix)

Amuses me way more than it has any real right to.


----------



## mattnotrik

This in HD ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsRgLzhlhXc


----------



## Arnold

whoops bang


----------



## Mental Kenny

Arnold said:


> whoops bang



Hahaha. Poor boat

The All New 2013 Toyota Corolla - Feels Good Inside TV Commercial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZfkSAQWz9E&list=FLwbXlHb5I_kepxzJy-tspyA


----------



## farmaz

Video WTF Of The Week 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fS1uDnIPTvo


I really don't know what to make of this, I got it linked to me just & watched it, my eyes are burned & my brain is very confused


----------



## Mental Kenny

farmaz said:


> Video WTF Of The Week
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fS1uDnIPTvo
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to make of this, I got it linked to me just & watched it, my eyes are burned & my brain is very confused



I posted a gif of this in the image thread. Some guy from another forum said it was some artsy cunts who actually got a government grant to make it. People can't make ends meet yet the government funds "art" such as this. Grrrr


----------



## farmaz

Mental Kenny said:


> I posted a gif of this in the image thread. Some guy from another forum said it was some artsy cunts who actually got a government grant to make it. People can't make ends meet yet the government funds "art" such as this. Grrrr



What the hell!!??!?!?!?!?

They got cash from the State to make that load of weird crap, whats wrong with the world?.......


----------



## missing old pills

Why did Bill Hicks have to die young?

Mind you if you out sick elitest fucks like he did I suppose you cut your life short

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JQIoc2FCvc


----------



## Shambles

missing old pills said:


> Why did Bill Hicks have to die young?



Cancer. Tis a bitch, no?


----------



## missing old pills

Shambles said:


> Cancer. Tis a bitch, no?



It is 

Bill Hicks - Positive Drug Story 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX1CvW38cHA


----------



## missing old pills

I don't think these days will be any different

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duAxAcI-N50


----------



## farmaz

Bill Hicks is a legend, to get that type of cancer at his age is errible, wel it's really bad anyway but at that early age is even worse.

I have 3 books on him & everything he ever put out like Rant in E minor etc

This is so weird, they look terrible people, if this is what Jesus does to you I will pass on his love tbh

Jesus Is My Friend by Sonseed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-NOZU2iPA8


----------



## farmaz

Mac 11 full auto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOHowexQ9Fk


----------



## farmaz

hebrew whopping :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY8JtPwmjxc


----------



## Mental Kenny

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyuYGnGzMKI&list=FLwbXlHb5I_kepxzJy-tspyA&index=47

Cat special forces


----------



## adam west

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyJLxFEDKO4 bid


----------



## tekkeN

can't stop watching this an laughing, find it weirdly calming 

*Neature Walk*

not bothered with the other ones, just watched Episode 1 over an over :D


----------



## ponch

Gandalf story time


----------



## Foreigner

This might be old but I just discovered it and can't stop laughing my ass off!

http://youtu.be/D6xa3VcxWtI


----------



## ColtDan

i probably shouldnt post this, dont watch this if you've not got a strong stomach etc, someone sent me a link to it i dont go around looking for shit like this but,

" Political Suicide Budd Dwyer" "committed suicide with a gun during a televised press conference at his office in Harrisburg, the state capital"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnStYYi7Qy4

surprised this is still on youtube


----------



## SpecialK_

Can't get over how much this video reminds me of one of my good mates who loves his k:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mYoEpVXFbs

Limmy's Show - Dee Dee Danone


----------



## eclipsedesign

^ Hahaha fucking love that.


----------



## Albion

World's best sign flipper


----------



## Cornishman

Cat repeatedly tells humans 'no'. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmQeR9ENSCw


----------



## SpecialK_

Cornishman said:


> Cat repeatedly tells humans 'no'. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmQeR9ENSCw



Reminded me of this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIdHmMCMVfw

Remix of the one you posted.


----------



## Cornishman

Seems a bit harsh on the cat. 
That's like a pisstake. 

A bit disrespectful imo.


----------



## ColtDan

Japanese Crystal Ball Performer (Contact Juggling)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtztrcGkCBw


----------



## Albion

StereoTypes - Biases, Beliefs & Beats


----------



## Ceres

Albion said:


> StereoTypes - Biases, Beliefs & Beats



spent all day watching these videos, they are fucked up.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Drugs at work - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmg-sYnMIrA


----------



## Shambles

That's pretty fukkin funny, Eclipse :D

Must've been a pretty hefty ol' dose of MDMA for his to be as paranoid as that though. I'll generally chat to anybody about anything on MD. There's no way I could have stood there staring into space and muttering to meself like a prize plum on mushies though :D


----------



## Ceres

CATNIP : EGRESS TO OBLIVION

mm catnip.


----------



## ColtDan

whys he acting so skechy on ecstasy, i woulda been trying to cuddle every fucker and none stop talking

lol at the shrooms


----------



## Ben So Furry

Not really weird but certainly a bit strange:
A Film By Harmony Korine


----------



## Shambles

Remember reading about these and seeing a coupla pix in _Bizarre_ a coupla years back. Finally seeing 'em in action was well worth the wait 

Mexican Pointy Boots


----------



## Albion

How Math is Visual - by Scientific American

Superconductor Makes Magnet Levitate - by Scientific American


----------



## farmaz

My missus had told me before what happens when you let cows get out after being locked up all winter & I throught she was telling lies tbh.

The cows just go fucking nuts, jump around & do all types of weird cow stuff, video makes me really laugh & it's a bit weird too.
Damn cows.

Dancing Cows? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KaltD0Z6ww


----------



## Albion

I never knew cows could actually be bothered to jump...That's pretty awesome


----------



## farmaz

Albion said:


> I never knew cows could actually be bothered to jump...That's pretty awesome



Thats nothing, she worked on a farm before & 1 year got the task of letting the cows out of their holding place, they had been locked up all winter.

As soon as she lifted the latch the cows stormed at the gate knocking her flying, she said the cows were going mad, jumping, making moooo noises, rolling round & just going off like they were at some 1995 UK Jungle rave.

I love cows


----------



## Albion

How To Make Wine


----------



## tekkeN

*Memorex*

^ _linky_

*SMASH TV* presents *MEMOREX*

STARRING RONALD McDONALD

Memorex is the advertising industry's collective wet dream. The sequel to Smash TV's critically acclaimed "Skinemax", Memorex is a 50 minute VJ odyssey, a tribute to an entire generation who grew up with only a TV and a VCR for a babysitter.

Sourced from over forty hours of 80s commercials pulled from warped VHS tapes, Memorex is a deep exploration of nostalgia and the fading cultural values of an era of excess. It's a re-contextualization of ads - cultural detritus, the lowest of the low - into something altogether more profound, humorous, and at times, even beautiful.

Digging up long forgotten memories for a generation who spent their formative years glued to the boob tube, Memorex is a veritable nostalgia nuke for children of the 80s. Endless beach parties, Saturday morning cartoons, claymation everything, sleek cars, sexy babes, toys you forgot existed, station idents, primitive computer animation, all your favorite sugary cereal mascots, and so much more. An ode to the hyper consumerism and sleek veneer of a simpler time.

The audio provides a perfect accompaniment to the warped and weirdly nostalgic footage, like finding your favorite cassette from childhood after it’s been baking in the sun for 25 years. An authentic audio/visual package, Memorex was designed to look and feel like the real deal. The ultimate VHS tape.

Is it a lost cultural relic, melted to the dash of an '83 Nissan Sentra?

Is it a sinister government experiment, designed to brainwash children into becoming consumer slaves?

Is it the pinnacle of blipverts, sent back in time from 20 minutes into the future?

Is it the holy grail of unlabeled VHS tapes, tucked away in the back room of an abandoned Blockbuster?

Is it live, or is it Memorex?

We didn't create your childhood, we just organized it for you. How to brainwash an entire generation. 

*OBEY. CONSUME. THIS IS YOUR GOD.*

This video is protected under fair use copyright law. It is presented for the purposes of entertainment, education, and criticism/commentary only. No infringement is intended.

Tracklist:
Memorex Intro
VHS Head - Ident
Boxcutter - TV Troubles
Cuticle - Towel
Leyland Kirby - Neon Lit Atoms
Peaking Lights - Synthy
Hype Williams - Mitsubishi
Boards Of Canada - On A Rolling Sea
LA Vampires Featuring Matrix Metals - So Unreal
Rene Hell - Bordes Of Heaven
Laurie Anderson - O Superman (Smash TV Rewind)
VHS Head - Seen Enough
Outer Limits Recordings - Julie
Boards Of Canada - Dave (I'm A Real Traditionalist)
Ford & Lopatin - Rock Center Paranoia
Hype Williams - Businessline
LA Vampires Goes Ital - Tons Of Love
Boards Of Canada - Iraq Says / Nine-Rubber Wisdom
Niggas With Guitars - Milky White
Loverboy - When It's Over (Brian E Remix / Smash TV Rewind)
Thompson Twins - If You Were Here (Smash TV Rewind)
Memorex Outro


50+ mins of serious nostalgia, mostly just before my time but I dig this kinda shit %)


----------



## jancrow

Fuck ME Tekken, what a find... what... a... find.


----------



## jancrow

Fucking WOW!


----------



## tekkeN

it does merit multicolored large font doesn't it! :D


----------



## jancrow

I feel like I'm going to have a heart attack from all the spasms of nostalgia and recognition which are going on... it's a physical sensation.


----------



## Albion

tekkeN said:


> *Memorex*



I'm only a minute in and I'm in heaven. I'm not even an 80s kid either. I wonder if the editor collapsed from exhaustion when that video was finished.

Check out Skinemax (sorry, Skinemax) too, it's even better imo


----------



## Albion

Dramatic moment Prince Harry runs for an ice cream van during Afghanistan interview


----------



## Arnold

Bitches


----------



## farmaz

"Dogs In Clothes" By Charlsey Miller 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vafKaM0RkI4


----------



## Arnold

A new dog's bitch
£20 says it won't stop them humping your leg though.


----------



## Shambles

Must admit I'm tempted...


----------



## Arnold

That's what fausti said...


----------



## Shambles

Bwahahahahahahha! Do they do 'em in horse too?


----------



## Arnold

Dog would do him fine as a starter!


----------



## Shambles

I dunno, Arnold. You ever clicky on any of his linkies? 8(


----------



## Arnold

Yups, you never seen the pic of his van full of dogs?

check linky


----------



## Shambles

I never did. Saw many of his "horse lover" forum stuff though. He really was intent on convincing all that such behaviour was in no way deviant. Failed miserably in that regard but gawd bless him for trying :D


----------



## Marmalade

Banned Skittles AD probably already posted

fit people doing nifty stuffs


----------



## Shambles

That Skittles ad would make pr0n so much more fun for all involved :D


----------



## Ceres

ACTIVE SHOOTER EVENT lol america gg.


----------



## Cornishman

John Lydon on judge judy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNanlYWWmA


----------



## Shambles

Ha! I watched that a few days ago and was gonna post it up here but forgot, Cornish. Fair tickled me so it did. That drummer was a proper bellend but all is forgiven for choosing _Judge Judy_ as the best option for claiming damages off John Lydon 

Also, I'm pretty sure the good lady judge had a crush on Johnny and his scampish ways :D


----------



## Shambles

Kernow King's Cornwall - Episode1 : Roche


Was potterin' and come over all of a quiver thinking I'd stumbled onto the boy Cornish waxing lyrical about Valium. Turns out to be a beardy ginger bloke waxing lyrical about his village. Never knew Roche made villages as well as pharmaceuticals. Live and learn, eh? Vid's pretty tittersome too.


----------



## Albion

Pickpocketing - PSA

Don't let yourself become a victim.


----------



## Cornishman

Shambles said:


> Kernow King's Cornwall - Episode1 : Roche
> 
> 
> Was potterin' and come over all of a quiver thinking I'd stumbled onto the boy Cornish waxing lyrical about Valium. Turns out to be a beardy ginger bloke waxing lyrical about his village. Never knew Roche made villages as well as pharmaceuticals. Live and learn, eh? Vid's pretty tittersome too.



Haha, never seen those vids before. :D 

He was deffo lying about it being summer. Thankfully it's only that dreary 90% of the year.


----------



## Albion

Danny Dyer: A How-To Guide


----------



## Cornishman

Stolen from the lounge http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Jj4EWAhMTb4

Far out. :D


----------



## Ben So Furry

frieght train riders know this

doooooood that fuckin guy was......


----------



## Mugz

*Stewart Lee. Conversation with imaginary Estate Agent*


----------



## Shambles

Cornishman said:


> Stolen from the lounge http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Jj4EWAhMTb4
> 
> Far out. :D



Is a bit innit?!? 



Cornishman said:


> Haha, never seen those vids before. :D
> 
> He was deffo lying about it being summer. Thankfully it's only that dreary 90% of the year.



Hehe. Am guessing he may possibly be telling fibs about one or two other details he mentions :D


----------



## Cornishman

Shambles said:


> Is a bit innit?!?



Lol, I thought it was fake. But no, the guy's a hero. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7lt0JxFPdo


----------



## NightsEpiphany

Kate Bush receiving a South Bank award ( I think) last year. Tom Jones gives a longggggggggg intro that finishes at about 1.13. Shes just so humble and nervy even though shes basically British musical royalty.. Queen as far as I'm concerned.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPFHxe3WyL0


----------



## The Liberal Media

FINALLY found the Starsky and Hutch episode about Voodoo !!!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7eMywyNT5s

Recently managed to get a copy of Scarlet Imprint ( Palo Mayombe) The Garden of blood and bones  http://www.scarletimprint.com/palo_mayombe.htm

Such an awesome book .. fascinating albeit this was the us tv version of it in the late 70's


----------



## The Liberal Media

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_zENE-wfZY

Goa Gil in Moscow

Cant really beat that clip when it comes to some trippy shit


----------



## Toucan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnhYK0oi0wU

one big psychedelic yonis compilation to the theme of alice and wonderland


----------



## The Liberal Media

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi28EX01PJw

Simply amazing.

Wish I had seen it in person

It was travelling at 60,000 mph in that clip, insane

Wow, even faster than Mugz can think of his next hairbrained scheme


----------



## Mugz

The Liberal Media said:


> Simply amazing.
> 
> Wish I had seen it in person
> 
> It was travelling at 60,000 mph in that clip, insane
> 
> Wow, even faster than Mugz can think of his next hairbrained scheme



My schemes are not hairbrained thou liberal one, just perfection. so hard to achieve but so long so be dreamed


----------



## The Liberal Media

Mugz said:


> My schemes are not hairbrained thou liberal one, just perfection. so hard to achieve but so long so be dreamed



Your about as perfect as hale bopp

When people look at the numbers they think " how the fuck is that possible"

When  they look at the cold hard facts, both you and Hale Bopp are amazing

Fair play to you Mugz
Along with PTCH and Brimz you might be the only person on eadd that has my upmost respect


----------



## Treacle

I can't decide if you're taking piss out of him, or not.


----------



## ColtDan

Toucan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnhYK0oi0wU
> 
> one big psychedelic yonis compilation to the theme of alice and wonderland



woah thats some crazy dark trippy shit. reminds me the random wildness of dmt, but like a dark nasty version

good tourture for peadophilles would be stick them in a room on lsd and force them to watch that shit over and over


----------



## ColtDan

Treacle said:


> I can't decide if you're taking piss out of him, or not.



I hope so


----------



## Ceres

Portlandia Dumpster Divers

'awwwwww'


----------



## Ceres

Whose dog is this?


----------



## Shambles

Toucan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnhYK0oi0wU
> 
> one big psychedelic yonis compilation to the theme of alice and wonderland



Looks very much like one of the shorts that make up _General Chaos: Uncensored Animation_. If you like that kinda thang (short 'n' headfucky animations) it's well worth tracking down. I watched it on ket and it was quite the revelation 

One of the other animations from the aforementioned compilation. Less genital-based, mind.

The Happy Moose


----------



## Mugz

*The Nature of Selfishness ~ Alan Watts*


----------



## The Liberal Media

Wolinsky pimps it ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJz8GzV07pM


----------



## The Liberal Media

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtF_Ud2M0HU&list=PLA4B1CE977B7EC7D3

Nisargadatta explains more in 2 mins than most religions do in thousands of years


----------



## Ceres

Sodomy is eco friendly and abortion is green

DONT FUCK IN THE FRONTHOLE


----------



## Shambles

Taking the Hobbits to Isengard


----------



## Mugz

lol. seriously, a 10 hour youtube vid


----------



## Mendo_K

Irish accidently throws the firecrack in the shitter instead of the shower when he mates in there, just watch 
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83116449/


----------



## Cornishman

Just stumbled across this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rPFvLUWkzs&NR=1&feature=endscreen


----------



## Mendo_K

Im pretty scared of heights and I think id have to get someone to push me off this, im alright once ive jumped of huge things its a rush, its jsut i freeze at the final step.

World's Largest Rope Swing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B36Lr0Unp4


----------



## Cornishman

^^ I showed that to a friend and they moaned about it being disrespectful to native Americans..


----------



## Ceres

fuck the harlem shake


----------



## knock

maxalfie's post in the random images thread, of this monopoly board:







reminded me of a pretty cool animation (with sound, you need sound!) _RSA Animate "Crises of Capitalism" David Harvey_ (click it)





David Harvey is a pretty cool Marxist geography professor working in New York


----------



## Mendo_K

Jimmy Saville Returns to Techno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3bYGgTTVJU&sns=fb


----------



## Shambles

Mendo_K said:


> Im pretty scared of heights and I think id have to get someone to push me off this, im alright once ive jumped of huge things its a rush, its jsut i freeze at the final step.



Very vaguely related...

Why amateur stuntmen are thin on the ground...

(disclaimer: not necessarily funny given what happened but makes for a sobering antidote to all the vids of folk doing stupidly dangerous stuff and making it look easy)


----------



## researcher9

sad funny story of stuffmonger and dude he snuffed - bad narrator but check it -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIdM8-y_QIk


----------



## Ceres

that's fucked up.


----------



## Mendo_K

researcher9 said:


> sad funny story of stuffmonger and dude he snuffed - bad narrator but check it -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIdM8-y_QIk



Just watched this, strange it was aired on national US television.

Quite a large section of it about bluelight, the funny thing is his girlfriend says he started making the brown liquids and doing experiments, the ones he posted on bluelight. She was told "never take any of this, its poison" and then goes on to say having 5 hour shags for him was a "quickie", wonder why.

Apparently he kept all these strange "chemicals, posion" in baggies around the house you know, its hilarious, "we never allowed drugs around the house though".

Should try and watch it, whilst avoiding the hilarious american typical reporter, lots of info that wasnt previously known. His first 16yr old girlfriend who was a prostitue told john that the town he was staying in was infact a large drug smuggling point, and he was introduced to a lot of new friends, rest speaks for itself.

Living in paradise, making your own drugs, and living with a load of very young latin girls, at least he had the right idea, just admit it john.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Ceres said:


> fuck the harlem shake




All about Drogba

Is there no end to this guys talent !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcukBvWNkDI


----------



## Ceres

Mendo_K said:


> Just watched this, strange it was aired on national US television.
> 
> Quite a large section of it about bluelight, the funny thing is his girlfriend says he started making the brown liquids and doing experiments, the ones he posted on bluelight. She was told "never take any of this, its poison" and then goes on to say having 5 hour shags for him was a "quickie", wonder why.
> 
> Apparently he kept all these strange "chemicals, posion" in baggies around the house you know, its hilarious, "we never allowed drugs around the house though".
> 
> Should try and watch it, whilst avoiding the hilarious american typical reporter, lots of info that wasnt previously known. His first 16yr old girlfriend who was a prostitue told john that the town he was staying in was infact a large drug smuggling point, and he was introduced to a lot of new friends, rest speaks for itself.
> 
> Living in paradise, making your own drugs, and living with a load of very young latin girls, at least he had the right idea, just admit it john.



the interview with him is freaky.


----------



## Ceres

North Korea Exposes the Western Propaganda (Full Documentary) 

this is amazing.


----------



## Ceres

i want to visit north korea now.


----------



## Mendo_K

Alan Partridge Mid morning matters EP5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZtRhoGq75M


----------



## Mugz

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven Live (HD)


----------



## Ben So Furry

Mendo_K said:


> Alan Partridge Mid morning matters EP5
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZtRhoGq75M



Great vid Mendo, shame about the subs though, I wanted to right click the screen and turn them off like in VLC.

Oh nice one Mugz, great quality link, thanks. Also there was a great advert for Epic before it started. Looks like a good one.


----------



## pinkpapaver

The Liberal Media said:


> Spains 2008 Eurovision entry..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZtYawdZuhs
> 
> They may have won Euro 2008, but this one was a little further off the mark.
> 
> Glad to say it was one of the better 20p's I spent in my life when I voted for it though
> 
> I have posted the short version to be merciful for those who will hate it, even Tho I think it is quality.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIj3tw87szI  FULL VERSION  top notch !!!



i'm afraid this is the best song never to win eurovision
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_CLxcm2KgY
maxine and franklin brown.


----------



## Ben So Furry

pinkpapaver said:


> i'm afraid this is the best song never to win eurovision
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_CLxcm2KgY
> maxine and franklin brown.



Nope.

Lordi - Hard Rock Hallelujah


----------



## Albion

Radioactive Man: Two years after the Fukushima disaster, he refuses to abandon his animals.

原発20キロ圏内に生きる男 - Alone in the Zone


----------



## Mendo_K

Camel does a great peter griffin laugh.. wow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fVXkEYZU7OQ


----------



## Mugz

*Best Boogie Dancers 2  *


----------



## adam west

prank wake ups
some of these are just evil but still lullable


----------



## Ceres

Russian winnie the pooh


----------



## thattoh

We never owned an iPad


----------



## breakcorefiend

crazy dutch drug tests

I dunno bout you but when she is high she is fucking hot as hell :D

not that she isnt anyway 
  she did a playboy shoot too n has CRACKING tits!!


----------



## Urbain

breakcorefiend said:


> crazy dutch drug tests
> 
> I dunno bout you but when she is high she is fucking hot as hell :D
> 
> not that she isnt anyway
> she did a playboy shoot too n has CRACKING tits!!




Hahahaha. I'd fail immediately, and start blabbering nonsense. 

Where the fuck is the playboy shoot!


----------



## Ceres

Gene Wilder blacked up


----------



## Cornishman

What a way to go...  http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=da2_1182161011


----------



## The Liberal Media

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvF4WjB8WOU

Hotel Chevalier 

Simply awesome.
Think I will do a couple of bonghits(or better still break out the magic flight box), Crack open a few bottles of Sam Adams Noble Pils  and rewatch "The Darjeeling Limited" in a bit.

Pulling a sickie in this rainy weather was a masterstroke today


----------



## swedger77

Baptazia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-HgBrVLv5I


----------



## Albion

The Cringe Channel


----------



## Ben So Furry

Ceres said:


> North Korea Exposes the Western Propaganda (Full Documentary)
> 
> this is amazing.



Just finished watching this and yes, it is amazing. I'm so angry after watching this, I think everyone should.

Ceres when the revolution arrives will you let me know please mate as I want to carry the fucking flag.


----------



## Albion

Flag carrier always gets killed first.


----------



## jancrow

^  Patently untrue:


----------



## Ben So Furry

Albion said:


> Flag carrier always gets killed first.



I meant the tiny inconspicuous one without a target printed on it.


----------



## Ceres

lol. yeah that propaganda is crazy, but some of it does seem quite reasonable.


this is the most beautiful thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## Urbain

Ceres said:


> lol. yeah that propaganda is crazy, but some of it does seem quite reasonable.
> 
> 
> this is the most beautiful thing I've seen in a while.



Seeing as it was a link from you, dear Ceres, I told myself it would be something 'Not beautiful', I even gave it a chance, but as soon as she did the two finger shuffle...

Jesus!


----------



## The Liberal Media

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybo8R6kYJ98

Dzongsar Khyentse Rinpoche is fast becoming my fave dharma teacher

3min mark he is simply brilliant, dissing guys who have PHD in Physics( one i will show to the many PHD quants on our trading floor)
Follows it up with saying its fine to listen to Marylin Manson

Win win

This guy is fucking awesome, already downloaded a bunch of his talks in mp3 format


----------



## Morphling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2cPjXkB6ug&feature=youtu.be

Behold!  The first club kids.


----------



## Cornishman

^^ My old next door neighbor (who used to be neighbors with Robert Plant) was very much part of the Northern Soul scene BITD. 

I introduced him to youtube and he was astounded/impressed & filled with nostalgia @ seeing those clips.


----------



## Cornishman

Want this car  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MbxI3RKcKY


----------



## Morphling

Haha, it's so cute!  That's brilliant about your neighbor, he must have some amazing memories!


----------



## Part Time Junkie

Anyone seen/remember this lol - Holy Ghost VS Andy C & MC GQ - Baptazia NYE 2007


----------



## amnesiaseizure

Rise of the Machines


----------



## Part Time Junkie

Sketchy B - Ben Behaving Badly


----------



## amnesiaseizure

Part Time Junkie said:


> Anyone seen/remember this lol - Holy Ghost VS Andy C & MC GQ - Baptazia NYE 2007



Yep, always makes me giggle like a child.!


----------



## Cornishman

Jaws Maui -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INbs0gj6Y3A

Looks like fun on par with base jumping.


----------



## Mendo_K

Cornishman said:


> Jaws Maui -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INbs0gj6Y3A
> 
> Looks like fun on par with base jumping.



I always thought Id like to get in a shark cage. but fuck this for a laugh, this great white was very nearly in that cage, im sure that would have been a right mess.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjbEvsGszSw


----------



## Cornishman

^^ Harsh. I kinda feel sorry for that shark. 

Saw this the other day. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KEXUaIlqzA&NR=1&feature=endscreen
Matey must of been like 'oh no a shark' @ 16 seconds. 

The blood and screaming doesn't seem v nice either.


----------



## Albion

Hand Fart- The Sound of Silence, by Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## ponch

Albion said:


> The Cringe Channel



That channel is funny as fuck. Father cries over cooked food is particularly good :D


----------



## Mendo_K

This little kid "king kurtis" is fucking funny

  "Bacon is good for me!"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T_obaO46Bo

^that father crying one haha


----------



## Albion

ponch said:


> That channel is funny as fuck. Father cries over cooked food is particularly good :D



Spongebob style is my favourite :D

Or the depressing cooking show.


----------



## Ben So Furry

Albion said:


> Spongebob style is my favourite :D



What? 

I find it very difficult to believe that that wasn't supposed to be cringe worthy, done on purpose to look like that. 

Surely that wasn't done seriously. Was it?


----------



## Shambles

Princess



> On December 8, 1999 Daily Variety reported that Trey and Matt were going to make 39 shorts of lengths between 2 and 5 munutes...
> 
> January 9, 2004 - On this day Mr. Hankey linked to an article from TV Barn that sheds more light on this abortion:
> 
> The result was "Princess." Drawn in the style of a pre-school children's cartoon, "Princess" is about a lap dog who observes the adult-sometime very "adult"-world around her. The sexual content was so extreme that production on the "webisodes" was halted early on and has never been seen in any medium.



Shame they only got as far as the second episode before the plug got pulled. It's certainly no South Park but worth it for novelty value.


----------



## Part Time Junkie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUS6nKpddec

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGzg1Ho9KeI

Best news bloopers/interviews EVER!


----------



## adam west

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UMCVK1fr0c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjhdxsV7Ng4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39Qj0AmNFPc <--- my favourite lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GULAU2S5Kg0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPp7Vs0mLvA

edit and http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=041KaLeGZzQ
how did i miss these years ago?


----------



## Toucan

I, Pet Goat II
"A story about the fire at the heart of suffering."


----------



## Cornishman

Loving the road rage vids on youtube.     :D

"No wonder the dudes pissed, his got a misses that looks like a busted arse﻿ hole".

"If I had to ride around with a toothless skank﻿ I'd be pissed too".

"what were﻿ you riding? a shopping cart??"

"popcorn machine﻿ i reckon".


----------



## pinkpapaver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwCeeglZBZo&list=PL00CDC2AE086B5C70&index=1

you must watch this.  Michael Jackson was sacrificed to baph oh met and beyonce is a high level witch.


----------



## Toucan

_prepare to be amazed_
Tonetta - Pressure Zone


----------



## Shambles

Supertaster

I have become mildly obsessed with this bloke. He does very concise reviews of junk food. That's it. It's hard to say what makes them so compulsive but compulsive they are. Maybe it's just constant amazement at the sheer quantity and variety of American junk food. He's quite a funny bloke too - which no doubt helps - but they really are more or less straight reviews of junk food. Perhaps his vidz are laced with fat, sugar and MSG and that's why you keep coming back for more. Hmm... 

Coupla random examples...

Red Bull Blue/Silver Editions (for Knock )
Microwave Sausage and Egg Breakfast Sandwiches (am guessing the US equivalent of Rustler's)
Vegemite (rather him than me)

And many, many more.


----------



## knock

The guy's an idiot!

This guy's a genius!


----------



## Shambles

Alternatively, you can just tilt the tube.


----------



## knock

the pringles get smashed up as they slide to and fro, though.


----------



## Ben So Furry

http://youtu.be/UrFa51JU3sM

You've seen that before. It's genius though. The old man is a cunt.

More Simon Day genius:

http://youtu.be/DLPOC9vDjLg

Right I'm half way through my Pringles can mod. Shambles, what? tilt? No thanks mate.


----------



## Mendo_K

This video is fucking hilarious, basically a "Police chief" in the US eats a cake laced with cannabis oil.

Anyway, who the fuck wakes up in the morning and eats an entire cake.

Funny what he says though "I woke up, i saw a cake, I ate it, the ENTIRE thing."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGEmpYIaK7I


----------



## Shambles

I think that fella in the comments is probably right in suggesting that he likely didn't eat the whole cake but had to say he did cos he didn't want his daughter getting in trouble for it. Eating the evidence. Or, more likely, eating some of the evidence then getting rid of the rest once he realised what had happened.

Did raise a titter that after eating a load of hashcake they took him to Berger hospital though. Mmm... buergers


----------



## Ben So Furry

He felt like he was dying and then got in his car. 

Responsible policeman. Well done.

Why the fuck didn't he call in sick, kick back, get the tunes on open his massive bag of 'chips' which he must have in his cupboard.

It's what I would have done.

Twat.


----------



## Urbain

Shambles said:


> Supertaster
> 
> I have become mildly obsessed with this bloke. He does very concise reviews of junk food. That's it. It's hard to say what makes them so compulsive but compulsive they are. Maybe it's just constant amazement at the sheer quantity and variety of American junk food. He's quite a funny bloke too - which no doubt helps - but they really are more or less straight reviews of junk food. Perhaps his vidz are laced with fat, sugar and MSG and that's why you keep coming back for more. Hmm...
> 
> Coupla random examples...
> 
> Red Bull Blue/Silver Editions (for Knock )
> Microwave Sausage and Egg Breakfast Sandwiches (am guessing the US equivalent of Rustler's)
> Vegemite (rather him than me)
> 
> And many, many more.



Bloody hell, how can anyone eat those microwave things. What is wrong with people?!


----------



## knock

Just watched the sausage and egg breakfast review, he's pretty discerning really, and I like his boudoir-based reportage style. I wouldn't eat any of that shite though


----------



## Ben So Furry

Urbain said:


> Bloody hell, how can anyone eat those microwave things.



Well said that good man.


----------



## Toucan

What if Wes Anderson Rebooted the Spider-Man Franchise?


----------



## jollypecker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=fX_K4mNTTI8 new irn bru advert girl is Marianne adams ever heard of gray and adams artic trailers well her folks owned that when they sold out to the grays  her and her sister were given 8m£ each her bro got 16m ,lol his mum told him now you got more than them so if they r ever skint you better help em lol she was at school when I was there she was 5th year I was 2nd everyone fancied her ,goes with Justin lee Collins now lucky bastard


----------



## Mendo_K

jollypecker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=fX_K4mNTTI8 new irn bru advert girl is Marianne adams ever heard of gray and adams artic trailers well her folks owned that when they sold out to the grays  her and her sister were given 8m£ each her bro got 16m ,lol his mum told him now you got more than them so if they r ever skint you better help em lol she was at school when I was there she was 5th year I was 2nd everyone fancied her ,goes with Justin lee Collins now lucky bastard




lindajack1 1 week ago
So proud of my cousin and her boobs that star in this advert. Way 2 go Cuz!! X x


Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## jollypecker

u linda long time no see,still in Aberdeen?


----------



## Cornishman

Admirable. Impressive, heroic, controlling, commanding, forceful, enjoyable boobs.


----------



## jollypecker

They are a lovely pair ,never found lindas post?


----------



## Mendo_K

jollypecker said:


> They are a lovely pair ,never found lindas post?



Top rated comment

heres her profile for purely stalking purposes, 

http://www.youtube.com/user/lindajack1

Did you just reply though like, on here to her youtube post?


----------



## pinkpapaver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nedVpG-GjkE

have you seen sid?  british gas are bad money grabbing bastards.  How apt that they should annoy me the day of "that cher's"  funeral.

also, take note at the end.  it was organised thru the rothschilds.


----------



## Shambles

knock said:


> I wouldn't eat any of that shite though



Surely if you had a $5 can of "Scotch" you could?


----------



## K88ABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GRSbr0EYYU

I don't know if it's done the rounds yet, but seriously can't be assed to trawl...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1qHVVbYG8Y

As above.


----------



## ColtDan

**Specsavers Special** BBC Sucks O Cocks News
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41IlsbB8Rak


----------



## Shambles

K88ABY said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GRSbr0EYYU
> 
> I don't know if it's done the rounds yet, but seriously can't be assed to trawl...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1qHVVbYG8Y
> 
> As above.



You can keep ya yawnsome Fenton shite but Simon's Cat is pure genius and always worth a re-up


----------



## swampdragon

1950s housewife takes LSD as experiment: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g53pSV25Q8


----------



## K88ABY

Sincere apologies - I had various other things to do today and didn't fancy trawling through a few hundred posts to see what was what.


----------



## Shambles

No need for apologies, K8. You included Simon's Cat so alles ist shoen


----------



## knock

Shambles said:


> Surely if you had a $5 can of "Scotch" you could?



I'd give that 82.5.


----------



## Shambles

Quite. And from the "premier Scotch reviewer on the interwebz" too. 3yrs maturation means it's not even legal to sell as "Scotch" in Scotchland, no? But for - what - £3-4 a can I'm not sure I'd be complaining :D

Probably works out the same cost as any other shitey whisky. However, other shitey whiskies don't come in cans. Nor do they cost £3-4 a pop which seem a damn sight cheaper even though it probably isn't.


----------



## Toucan

GIFs with Sound #1

Gifs With Sound #2

I can't stop watching these. so good.

gandalf rocking to the moldova 2010 eurovision entry is my favourite


----------



## knock

Bastard thread needs archived! Slog slog slog.

New


----------

